# Verzauberer sind arme Schw....



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Hi,

ich war neulich total erfreut, das ich für meinen Mage Twink endlich die Formel für Scharfrichter ergattern konnte, habe natürlich sofort alles drangesetzt den erforderlichen Level von 300 zu skillen, dann erstmal meinen Tank Twink versorgt.
Ich dachte evt. kann man ja damit auch etwas G verdienen und stellte mich in OG auf und bot an, den Scharfrichter gg. Mats und 10g zu machen.
Es haben mich auch sofort welche angewispert, die meisten war es nicht klar was die Mats kosten und einer war besonders gut. Hier der Dialog :

Ich : VZ gg. Mats und 10g [waffe - Scharfrichter]
Er : 10g ?
Ich : Ja, zu billig ?
Er : Das machen andere umsonst
Ich : Dann musst du zu anderen gehen
Er : Wie arm bist du denn, als Mage Eisiger Hauch auf deinen Stab zu machen ?
Ich : Weil ich Frost geskillt bin und dachte das passt, ausserdem brauch nen Mage seine Waffe so gut wie nie
Er : du noob, dein Stab hat auch noch 5 Stärke, die brauch nen Mage erst recht nicht.
Ich : Ich weiss, der Stab ist halt so wie er ist gedropt, was denn nun willst du den Scharfrichter ?
Er: Ich soll dir also alle Mats und 10g geben ?
Ich : So siehst aus, was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen.
Er : andere machen das aber umsonst
Ich : Wie schon gesagt, dann geh zu den anderen
Er : Du bist ja komisch drauf, das TG bestimme immer noch ich
Ich : Igno

PS : Der war Lvl. 29, ich denke aber nen Twink

Aber meine Frage : Ist es wirklich so unverschämt 10g zu verlangen, der Typ schreibt übrigens nach wie vor fast jede Nacht im Handelchannel : Suche Enchant für Scharfrichter. (Hab Igno nur beim Mage, nicht beim Main)
Ich meine, es hat lange gedauert, bis ich endlich die Formel ergattern konnte und 10g ist ja mal nicht wirklich viel.

Ach ja : Flames wie immer erwünscht, zwecks allgemeiner Erlustigung.


----------



## Karius (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war neulich total erfreut, das ich für meinen Mage Twink endlich die Formel für Scharfrichter ergattern konnte, habe natürlich sofort alles drangesetzt den erforderlichen Level von 300 zu skillen, dann erstmal meinen Tank Twink versorgt.
> Ich dachte evt. kann man ja damit auch etwas G verdienen und stellte mich in OG auf und bot an, den Scharfrichter gg. Mats und 10g zu machen.
> ...



Für 10g ist mir meine Zeit da zu schade.


----------



## streetzwei (18. August 2008)

naja bin ja auch vz aber bekomme immer so 5-50g trinkgold je nach verzauberung und menge


----------



## Malakas (18. August 2008)

tzzz 


was sind schon 10g wenn man need hat .... 

Ich würde es Ihm nochmal anbieten, diesmal allerdings für 100g ... scheinen ja andere umsonst zu machen wenn er noch am suchen ist ...  ; )


----------



## Shênya (18. August 2008)

10g TG für Executer find ich ganz okey. Schliesslich is es nich einfach zu ergattern zumal es auch nicht oft droppt.
Klar schreiben die meisten TG nach eigenem Ermessen, aber ich finde es sollte durchaus angemessen sein. Und wer wen kennt ders umsonst macht soll nich rumspammen sondern auch zu dem gehn. Wie Du geschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cervante (18. August 2008)

Was sind heutzutage schon 10 G? Eine Daily Ole wie leicht 
Also kann man da ruhig den Armen Entchantern helfen die habens eh net leicht

So Long


----------



## WeRkO (18. August 2008)

Yeah, FullQuote ftw!!!
Naja, da ich bei Verzauberungen wie Mungo o.Ä. (halt alles was sehr Rar ist, auch wenn Mungo mittlerweile viele können) geb ich meist um die 20g Trinkgold, wenn man sich so'ne Vz schon leistet dann sollte man gerade beim Tg net knausern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (18. August 2008)

hmm... nen 29er der scharfrichter will.... war da nicht was mit ab lvl 60...  seltsam.


----------



## Phobius (18. August 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem VZ (Twink, Skill 250 oder so) meißtens gesagt dass der Kunde das TG bestimmen darf.
Klappt auch fast immer.

Bei bestimmten VZ wiederum hab ich dazu geschriebe "VZ x für Mats + y Lohn".
Da kamen direkt weniger anfragen, aber es gab immer abnehmer.

Schön finde ich aber diesen Geiz mancher Spieler.
So wie sich das oben ließt war der Kerle nen Twink, und mit nem Main hat man 10G innerhalb von ein paar Minuten. Die Mats sind da schon schwieriger / teurer aufzutreiben.

Und da VZ zum skillen schon recht teuer ist finde ich einen solchen Lohn angemessen.

Aber probier einfach mal "Verzaubere x gegen Mats + TG in eigenem ermessen".
Bei mir ist da öfters sogar mal mehr rausgesprungen wie ich eigtl. verlangt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja, und solche Leute wie der bei dir ... ignorieren.


----------



## Griffith101 (18. August 2008)

wenn ich mungo oder scharfrichter anbiete oder generell sachen wo man die eterniumrute brauch geht da nix unter 50, 60g....allein die rute um die vz anwenden zu können kostet von den mats her schon über 800g....aber das ist wohl keinem bewusst....


----------



## Oníshanu (18. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir was verzaubern lasse bin ich auch bereit mal 10 Gold rüberwandern zu lassen,ich meine Verzauberer verdienen eh nur mit ihren Matz was.


----------



## Geige (18. August 2008)

naja meistens ists halt so die mats sind schweine teuer
und deshalb fällt halt das tg meist eher kleiner aus
wenn ich schon vorher 400g für mats ausgegeben hab zahl ich sicher ned nochmal 100g
an nen verz.!
da liegt wohl das problem die mats sind (wenn man ned selbst verz. is) nur ausm ah zu bekommen
und da ist man dann meistens schon ne menge gold los!
deshalb auch das niedrige tg!

aber 10g is noch in ordnung (schon grenzwertig)


----------



## Natsumee (18. August 2008)

10g ist ja nichts

ich hatte immer das glück das ich immer von den leute golg bekommen hab auch wen ich das nicht geschrieben hab sprich einer sucht was ich meld mich verzaubere und krieg zu 95% der fälle 5g plus


----------



## Ernestos (18. August 2008)

Da geb ich dir recht Cervante, denkt mal an die Zeiten wo die armen Enchanter jedesmal nach Uldaman mussten um zu lernen...


----------



## Arben (18. August 2008)

Ich hau mein TG auch immer nach eigenem Ermessen ins Fenster. Ein FullT6 Char sieht dann halt 10g und jemand mit blau-epic Karakram 20g, sei es nun ein Twink oder nicht.

Solche Leute einfach ignorieren, das sind auch die, die sich neben dich stellen, ne Kiste in den Slot kloppen und man nach 10 mins AFK nette Flames im whisperchat sieht. Die kommen nicht auf die Idee vorher mal zu fragen oder nachzudenken, warum ich in IF auf der Brücke sitze und nichts mache...


----------



## S.A. (18. August 2008)

Mein Jäscha is auch Verzauberer.... 10g find ich nicht zu wenig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find TG mittlerweile normal und je nach aufwand zahle ich mehr oder weniger...

10g? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Isn angemessener Preis..
Wenns einer braucht, zahlt er die....
Also hör nicht aus solche Ingame-Kiddis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is es nit wert


----------



## Inferis (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Formel für Scharfrichter ergattern konnte, habe natürlich sofort alles drangesetzt den erforderlichen Level von 300 zu skillen, dann erstmal meinen Tank Twink versorgt.
> 
> 
> Er : Wie arm bist du denn, als Mage Eisiger Hauch auf deinen Stab zu machen ?
> ...



da du flames wünschst: ahja scharfrichter brauch nen skill von 300? das wäre mir aber verdammt neu.

eisiger hauch? WEH TEH EFF? wer nimmt dich bitte so mit Zul Aman?

ich glaube wohl du meinst crusader - Kreuzfahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder du bist ein verdammt beschissener lügner.


----------



## b1ubb (18. August 2008)

1. die erste antwort und gleich ein fullqoute ! - RESPEKT !

2. 10g trinkgeld verlangen find ich ganz ok 
ich bin lederer und wenn einer meine dienste in anspruch nimmt kommt natürlich immer drauf an
was, aber bei epic sachen 
mind 15g und bei rar sachen mind. 10g


----------



## Natsumee (18. August 2008)

ja ich musste voll der scheis echt und als ich da fertig wan kam paar wochen drauf der patch wo die das geändert haben -.-


----------



## marcloker (18. August 2008)

also 10g ist echt mehr als ok.... das ist doch so gut wie geschenkt^^ aber das problem ist halt das viele sich die sachen durch ihre gildenkollegen verzaubern lassen und es gewohnt sind das es dort umsonst ist.  aber sich dann wegen 10 lausigen gold aufregen... tz tz tz


----------



## Cregath (18. August 2008)

als ich früher noch gespielt habe ... vor bc zeiten .... schrieb man das garnicht dazu mit trinkgeld ... da gab einer immer min 5g.


----------



## Manitu2007 (18. August 2008)

Also das mit dem 10g kann man sehen wie man will, weil die Mats deutlich teurer sind (je nach Realm) und daher derjennige der den Scharfrichter haben möchte schon auf seine Kosten kommt und der rest ja nur ein klick im Handels Fenster ist.

Von daher machen es denke ich mal einige Umsonst und bei bedarf gibt es noch ein TG (z. B. wenn eine Mats gestellt wurde).

Da ich selber VZ bin jedoch diese Verzauberung noch nicht habe, jedoch einige auf unserem Server und diese es auch gegen TG machen und einige Mats zur verfügung stellen

Formel: Waffe - Scharfrichter

Ich denke mal bei den Mats kannst du dir die 10TG getrost schenken.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (18. August 2008)

meiner meinung nach müsste man verzauberungen im AH verkaufen können. das würde mehr gold bringen. diese TG sache klappt in andern berufen auch nich immer, aber vz is echt miese, da verdienste nix und hast nur müll in den taschen... regt mich immer richtig auf.^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (18. August 2008)

der war lvl 29 ich geh also mal von PvP twink aus....wenn der seinen PvP twink ausstatten will und ihm das nicht mal 10g wert ist dann ist er selbst ein noob mal unabhängig davon daß er natürlich recht hat wenn er sagt daß du keine stärke brauchst als magier.

dennoch geht ihn das nix an ich kann das auch nicht leiden wenn leute anderen erzählen was sie für equip tragen oder wie sie skillen sollten.

ich hätte den auch auf ignore gesetzt und die 10g finde ich völlig in ordnung.


----------



## Zauberziege (18. August 2008)

Man sollte den VZ das Gold zugestehen.
Ich habe selber einen VZ im Aufbau weil ich mir irgendwann mal die Waffen selber verzaubern will.
Aber als VZ kann man keine Drop verkaufen weil man sie entzaubern muss um an Mats zu kommen.
Das einzige Einkommen das ein VZ hat is das TG von den Verzauberungen. Da ist es OK wenn man einen Fixwert angibt.
Wenn ich mir die VZ nicht leisten kann, einfach mal mit dem VZ reden.
Vieleicht hat man was in der Tasche was als Matsquelle anbieten kann.
In der Regel lassen sie sich drauf ein.
Also anstatt 10 G halt 5 G und 2 Grüne Drops vom enstprechenden LvL.
Das ist auch ok.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Inferis schrieb:


> da du flames wünschst: ahja scharfrichter brauch nen skill von 300? das wäre mir aber verdammt neu.
> 
> eisiger hauch? WEH TEH EFF? wer nimmt dich bitte so mit Zul Aman?
> 
> ...



1. Nett, danke wenigstens einer der aufpasst, hast wohl Recht, hab Scharfrichter mit Kreuzfahrer verwechselt, aber nicht gewollt.

2. Ne Menge Leute, warum auch nicht, das ist nen Mage, kein Tank

3. Ja, siehe oben, sry^^

4. Nein


----------



## Argolo (18. August 2008)

Naja, ein Verzauberer macht eh nichtmal 10% seines Geldes mit Verzaubern im vergleich zum entzaubern. Und das ist für einen solch Kostenaufwendigen Beruf echt mal arm.
Ich persönlich verzaubere Sachen nur von Leuten, die ich kenne, oder direkt drumm gebeten werde. Trinkeld verlange ich dann keines.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (18. August 2008)

ich bin jetzt zwar kein vz, aber ich gebe für die meisten sachen 10g. Für Mungo zahl ich 20, aber dann ist auch ende. TG muss sein, aber auch nicht übertrieben hoch. Ich bekomme als Lederer meistens weniger....


----------



## .shadow (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war neulich total erfreut, das ich für meinen Mage Twink endlich die Formel für Scharfrichter ergattern konnte, habe natürlich sofort alles drangesetzt den erforderlichen Level von 300 zu skillen, dann erstmal meinen Tank Twink versorgt.
> Ich dachte evt. kann man ja damit auch etwas G verdienen und stellte mich in OG auf und bot an, den Scharfrichter gg. Mats und 10g zu machen.
> ...


HAST du ne ahung Frag mal schmiede.......


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

naja
wer die Mats aus dem AH kauft ist aber auch schön blöd
ist ja nicht so das man sich den grünen Kram aus Instanzen oder von den Daylies von einem Verzauberer schreddern lassen kann oder für ein Bruchteil der AH kosten sich Urmacht vom Alchemisten machen lassen kann

und überhaupt wie schon mal gesagt, 10 Gold sind ein Daylie und da hat man auch noch idr. noch 2 Gold mehr in der Tasche
naja, und wenn andere so blöd sind und das umsonst machen, dann soll der zu denen gehn


----------



## mofsens (18. August 2008)

10g hat man ja in 5mins gemacht, weiss nich warum der sich so angestellt hat ^^


----------



## Rheyadriel (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage : Ist es wirklich so unverschämt 10g zu verlangen



nein


----------



## lilly_gore (18. August 2008)

In WoW kann man sich das höflich sein echt abgewöhnen... Ich bin eigentlich immer recht froh, wenn ein Crafter von vornherein einen Preis für seine Arbeit fest legt, dann kann man immer noch entscheiden, ob man sich nicht doch jemand anderen sucht. Am Trinkgold herumverhandeln und etwas für lau rausschlagen zu wollen, würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen.


Deine 10g Trinkgold finde ich auch nicht zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Ikku (18. August 2008)

Also mir ist TG relativ wayne eigentlich... Entweder ich krieg was freiwillig von denen oder nicht, ich sprech's nichtmal an ^^


----------



## Shênya (18. August 2008)

Nur eines noch: Okey ein mage braucht seinen stab wirklich nie.. aber wieso eisiger hauch und nich 40spell? Naja hab auch schon healpriest mit TK Stab +30int gesehn.
Is der Mage noch ned 70 oder weshalb? Reine Neugierde.


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. August 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> was sind schon 10g wenn man need hat ....


Japp, und wenn man schon ein halbes Vermögen für Mats ausgegeben hat kann man auf 10g mehr oder weniger fürs TG auch schei**n. 
Aber Idioten wollen halt ALLES umsonst haben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharhukmâr (18. August 2008)

Also, mein Ele-Schami ist selber Verzauberer und solange es Freunde oder Gildies sind, dann mache ich das umsonst, sofern mir die Mats gegeben werden....bei Fremden, je nach VZ-Lvl, bitte ich diese nur gegen Mats und Trinkgeld an!

Den Scharfrichter habe ich noch nicht in meinem Repertoire, aber dafür das er selten droppt, genauso wie Mungo, halte ich ein Trinkgeld immer für angemessen und 10g sind da wahrlich nicht viel!

Sicherlich mögen andere denken, wenn es so einfach ist an Gold zu kommen, dann kann der VZ ja selber Gold farmen und somit alles umsonst machen.
Viele vergessen aber einfach, das dies Berufe sind und wozu soll ein Beruf denn gut sein, wenn man damit nicht auch Gold verdienen darf!?

Sollte mir einer gegenüber so patzig antworten, dann einfach erstmal Ignore und als Abschied noch ein "Dann lerne selber Verzauberkunst und besorge Dir die Formeln selbst!".

MfG Sharhukmâr

P.S.: Mit dem kommenden Addon WotLK wird das ja sowieso anders werden....Verzauberungen können dann ja auf Papier gebunden werden und dann werden diese für verdammt viel Gold im AH zu finden sein! Solche Leute wie oben beschrieben können dann ja solange warten und dort ihr Gold ausgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogannon (18. August 2008)

Jetzt mal eine kleine Frage: Wenn die ganzen armen Verzauberer Mats UND Trinkgeld verlangen: Was machen die dann bitte mit den Mats, die sie durchs Entzaubern von Sachen bekommen? Stur auf der Bank horten? Die landen doch sicher im AH, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden. jeder normalsterbliche, der kein Verzauberer ist, muss seine Mats ja irgendwo herbekommen. Und wo findet man die? Im AH. Und das meist nicht gerade billig. Also wie kommt es dann nun, dass Verzauberer arme Schweine sein sollen? So ganz Verstehen kann ich das nicht ...


----------



## Darussios (18. August 2008)

10 G sind nicht die Welt das ist ein 20er Stapel Mithril wenn ich den verscheuere für 20 G oder eben wie oft schon gesagt eine daily.
Zumal die Leutz auch nur ihr Gold verdienen wollen Fertigkeiten wie Verzauberer, Schneider etc. werden nicht umsonst als Beruf bezeichnet und mit Berufen verdient man nunmal seine Kohle.
Mages die mir ein Port machen kriegen neben Portalrune auch 1 oder 2 G Trinkgeld von mir ich empfinde das als völlig normal.

Das blödeste ist ja von dem dein EQ zu kritisieren. Wie sagt man so schön: "Nicht die Hand beissen die einen füttert" oder an diesen Fall angepasst "Nicht den Char kritisieren der dir deine Waffen verzaubert". 

Ich hoffe für dich, dass dieser "Kunde" noch sehr lange suchen wird und am besten auch niemanden findet der es ihm ohne TG macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ShadowXanTos (18. August 2008)

joa auch ich bin vz und einfach eine arme sau
wenn ich den skill net schon auf 275 oder so hätte würd ich ihn wieder abbrechen
hätte nie geglaubt das das skillen so teuer ist
daher find ich die 10g von dir echt billig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , als vz ist das ne menge geld


----------



## Amathaon (18. August 2008)

10 g find ich is gar nix für executor wenn man bedenkt wie schwer es zu farmen is und wie teuer die rute dafür is


----------



## gelio (18. August 2008)

so geizig wie die deutschen mit dem tg im rl sind, sinds eben auch in game... :>

lg aus der gastro ;>


----------



## aylian (18. August 2008)

also als mage eisige waffe und stärke is...naja...unnsinnig...

aber back to topic:
ich finde es unverschähmt, dass sich jemand beschwert, wenn man tg verlangt....
und dabei auch noch so wenig. für scharfrichter zahlt man eigentlich sehr viel tg. desto besser die vz und höherwertig sie ist, desto mehr tg wird verlangt...iss ja auch logisch, da die rezepte seltener sind...


----------



## Door81 (18. August 2008)

Ich bin froh wenn mir überhaupt jemand 5g gibt für n Enchant...

Kann ne Menge guter Enchants, aber naja man muss ja fast froh sein wenn man nichts zahlen muss um jemanden was verzaubern zu DÜRFEN....

Mein höchstens Trinkgeld bisher waren sagenhafte 5g für 2 Enchants Abährtung auf Brust und eben auch Scharfrichter. 

Ich biete schon lang keine Enchants mehr an, meine Zeit ist mir echt zu schade dafür. Fürs Schneider bekomm ich ohnehin auch nie was (epic dmgfaden, gürtel der zauberwucht usw.) net ein müdes kupferstück, selten aber doch netmal ein dankeschön. trade- und weg


----------



## MadMat (18. August 2008)

moin.

nicht nur verzauberer, auch andere berufe haben es langsam schwer.

zu anfang, als die rezepte noch selten waren, gings für viel gold (ok- ich hab nix von dem kuchen abbekommen, aber egal - mit farmen bekommt man auch gold genug, um zu überleben). inzwischen hat jeder die rezepte, die preise gehen runter, nur die mats bleiben teuer.

bsp als schneider: jemand wollte etwas von mir haben, sprach mich sehr nett an. ich war aber unterwegs. er: "ich schick dir die mats, ok?". ich: "ja, mach das."
in der guten hoffnung, dass auch bissi TG bei ist, weil es sich so gehört in die post geguggt. NIX. nur die mats. naja, weil er so nett war und ich gute laune hatte, hab ichs gebaut.

bsp mit einem verz: der schien das selbe problem wie der TE zu haben, allerdings war ich mit ihm einige male schon zusammen unterwegs. ich hab ihn für irgendwas ein tg -von glaub 20g - gegeben. hab ihn gefragt, obs genug ist. er: so viel? die meisten geben nichts, oder fast nichts mehr. :/

ja super.... im AH gold raffen und wenn sie was haben wollen, dann nicht zahlen. *kopp schüttel*

grüße und viel glück


----------



## Durag Silberbart (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

Mein Hexenmeister ist auch Verzauberer. Und 10 Gold für etwas oft vorkommendes wie Scharfrichter was eigentlich jeder Verzauberer mit Skill Max können sollte finde ich okay.
Wenn es etwas Seltenes ist wie Seelenfrost zum Beispiel nehme ich aus Prinzip 20 Gold. Denn ich weis das dieses Kara Rezept nicht all zu oft droppt. Da kann man dann auch schon etwas mehr nehmen.
Und bisher hat sich keiner Beschwert. Ich verzaubere sogar noch Kreuzfahrer für 10 Gold.

Wem das zu viel ist der soll Pac Man spielen gehen.
Sind wir den im Verfluchten Sozialismus? Hier herrscht der gute alte Kapitalismus. Angebot und Nachfrage. Und nichts anderes.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Pereace2010 (18. August 2008)

10 g ist easy going. mit dem igno haste vollkommen richtig gehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (18. August 2008)

Solche Leute gibts überall, aber für die VZ würde ich MINDESTENS 25g nehmen.

Manchmal bekommt ich schon 30-40g für 2h 35 Bew.
Vitalität 25g usw.

Für den rest mindestens 10g


----------



## Shaddarim (18. August 2008)

Also 10g würde ich als Tg auch nicht geben. Ich meine 5 tun es auch.

mfG


----------



## sharly1 (18. August 2008)

also wenn mann ein verzauberer ist und kein tg kriegt fuer scharfrichter haette demm typen geschrieben l2p alle skills die du nicht vom lehrer kriegst und beim 0815 mob droppt mind 5g tg zb todeskaelte hab ich dem typen (weil er der einzige bei uns auf dem server ist) 50g tg gegeben frueher war mungo auch nicht unter 50g tg zu verzaubern also verzauberer tg (wenn es rar ist) ist NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und die anderen mit mats umsonst typischer service bin auf deiner seite (krieger opfer wo leute meine +5 werte mal 20g tg zu zahlen und dann freund angeschrieben umsonst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (18. August 2008)

ich hätte dir die 10 gold geben warhscinlich sogar ein bisschen mehr :-)


----------



## Irmeli (18. August 2008)

Ich verzaubere nur noch bei Gildenmitgliedern und dort gratis. Rumdiskutieren wegen dem Taschengeld ist mir zu blöd!


----------



## derbolzer (18. August 2008)

ich spreche mal fur die Juwe kunden unter euch ich selber nehme fur Kleine steine 2g fur mittler 5g und fur gross 10G fur schleifen den ich sage mir ich habe gold furs rezept bezahlt und muss es ja auch wieder rausbekomme und 10g sind doch nicht wenn man die dailys auf der insel zb macht also ich verlange immer was den im RL zahlt man ja auch was furs schleifen


----------



## Nokie (18. August 2008)

Also ich bin vz 375 und sehe es so: Ich verlange kein TG bin aber innerlich immer angefressen wenns keins gibt, umso mehr bei Freunden oder Gildenmembern würd ich gern TG sehen. Der Beruf kostet einen vz mehrere tausend Gold zum lvln ( z.b. verliert man ca 1000g um von 60 auf 70 zu lvln (Ruten ausgenommen)). Noch dazu verdienen vz sogut wie gar nichts mit entzaubern, auf meinem Server (Kel'Thuzad) wird in einer Instanz am Ende um die Splitter gewürfelt, und der vz bekommt fürs dissen kein Entgeld. Wo bleibt da der Verdienst? Und wenn er die Mats ins AH stellt, dann verdient er damit genauso wie die die sie beim Würfeln gewonnen haben.


----------



## The Future (18. August 2008)

Also ich finde es ne unverschämtheit 10g als Trinkgeld zu verlangen da Trinkgeld immer freiwillig ist wiederum so Geld zu verlangen ist für mich was ganz anderes da Trinkgeld extra heißt also wenn ich mats zahle und sage mal 5 g verlange und der mir 10 gibt habe ich 5 als Trinkgeld von ihm erhalten.


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (18. August 2008)

Ich nehme pro Verzauberung ca. 20-30g. Ich hatte es erst einmal das einer nur 10g zahlen wollte, aber dass jemand garnichts bezahlen will kann ich nicht verstehen. Die denken nicht an die kosten des Rezeptes, und an die zeit die der verzauberer brauch biss er es verzaubert hat. Ich hätte bei 10 g nicht gemäckert weil ich finde 10g ist durch Patch 2.4 leicht zu verdienen. und wie gesagt ich nehme immer 20-30g für Mungo und die teuren bzw. schwer zu bekommen bare Verzauberung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Pudelmuetze48  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (18. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ne unverschämtheit 10g als Trinkgeld zu verlangen da Trinkgeld immer freiwillig ist wiederum so Geld zu verlangen ist für mich was ganz anderes da Trinkgeld extra heißt also wenn ich mats zahle und sage mal 5 g verlange und der mir 10 gibt habe ich 5 als Trinkgeld von ihm erhalten.



Ich empfinde es als Unverschämtheit von dir, so nen Schwachsinn hier zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Les dir mal den Beitrag von deinem Vorposter durch da haste dann die Berechtigung für das TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Nokie (18. August 2008)

TG is halt so ne Anstandssache, der vz hat extrem hohe kosten und bekommt diese durch TG wahrscheinlich niemals wieder raus.


----------



## antileet (18. August 2008)

ich persönlich bin genau der meinung des typen, man kann doch das trinkgeld selber bestimmen - oder sagt der kellner dir auch dass du einen mindestbetrag als trinkgeld bezahlen sollst ... von daher... freu dich über jedes tg - besser als nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: mein warri hat auch nur 3g (!!!!) TG für scharfrichter bezahlt ... der ench hat sich nicht beschwert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senty (18. August 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> der war lvl 29 ich geh also mal von PvP twink aus....wenn der seinen PvP twink ausstatten will und ihm das nicht mal 10g wert ist dann ist er selbst ein noob mal unabhängig davon daß er natürlich recht hat wenn er sagt daß du keine stärke brauchst als magier.
> 
> dennoch geht ihn das nix an ich kann das auch nicht leiden wenn leute anderen erzählen was sie für equip tragen oder wie sie skillen sollten.
> 
> ich hätte den auch auf ignore gesetzt und die 10g finde ich völlig in ordnung.



Fakt ist: Schafrichter geht nicht auf Waffen deren lvl unter 60 ist!
Und, das mit dem Eisiger Hauch auf der Waffe Intressiert mich auch o,o is das ne StyleWaffe o. so? :O

mfg senty


----------



## Xall13 (18. August 2008)

also ich geb grundsäztlich 5g und damit sind eigentlich alle zufrieden.


----------



## Nokie (18. August 2008)

Man kann auch mal den ganzen Thread lesen, bevor man postet. Es warn Verwechsler, es war Crusader gemeint.


----------



## Renzah (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Er : Wie arm bist du denn, als Mage Eisiger Hauch auf deinen Stab zu machen ?
> Ich : Weil ich Frost geskillt bin und dachte das passt, ausserdem brauch nen Mage seine Waffe so gut wie nie
> Er : du noob, dein Stab hat auch noch 5 Stärke, die brauch nen Mage erst recht nicht.




sorry aber "ER" hat absolut recht...jeder mage der sich icy weapon verzaubert gehört geflamed bis zum tode...


----------



## Maugaran (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war neulich total erfreut, das ich für meinen Mage Twink endlich die Formel für Scharfrichter ergattern konnte, habe natürlich sofort alles drangesetzt den erforderlichen Level von 300 zu skillen, dann erstmal meinen Tank Twink versorgt.
> Ich dachte evt. kann man ja damit auch etwas G verdienen und stellte mich in OG auf und bot an, den Scharfrichter gg. Mats und 10g zu machen.
> ...




Du tust mir leid das du dich mit solchen Leuten herumschlagen musst.

Allgemein tun mir die Verzauberer nicht leid. Sie bekommen normal Gold für Ihre Leistungen. Jeder würde mir nen Vogel zeigen wenn ich Gold für das herstellen einiger Fläschen oder Tränke nehmen würde


----------



## Nokie (18. August 2008)

Du bekommst aber Gold für die Tränke, der vz nicht, merkste was?


----------



## Dionarap (18. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder wird hier mit Wischiwaschiargumenten gegen ein Tg von 10g versucht zu argumentieren. Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn sich einer Mungo, Scharfrichter, Sonnenfeuer, Seelenfrost usw auf seine Waffe "machen lassen" will, dann soll er gefälligst auch im angemessenen Rahmen zahlen. Das regt mich schon seit Jahren auf, dass alle mit ihren Berufen Geld verdienen dürfen/sollen/wollen, nur der Verzauberer der sich mühsam hochskillt und für die Ruten ein Heidengeld ausgibt soll dann schön alles für lau machen, weil die Leute nach dem Kauf der Mats keine Kohle mehr haben. Unglaublich, kann ich da nur sagen. 

Wer ruft denn nen Handwerker u. lässt sich den Fußboden neu legen um ihm dann zu sagen: "Tut mir leid, die Fliesen waren so teuer da kann ich Ihnen für Ihre Arbeit jetzt nix mehr geben" 

Ich bin mit meinem ersten Char auch Verzauberer (bis vor BC auch Gildenverzauberer) u. es liegt in meinem Ermessen, ob ich was dafür haben möchte oder ob ich die Verzauberung für lau raushaue und nicht bei demjenigen, der die Verzauberung will. Wenn er nicht mal bereit ist 10g hinzulegen, dann soll er sich seine Mats sonst wo hin stecken. 

In diesem Sinne,


Verzauberer aller Server vereinigt euch ... Aufruhr! Widerstand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (18. August 2008)

Verzauberer sind manchmal richtig arschkrampen! Wenn ich nen RND-Raid hab leavt deer VZ nach dem letzen Boss meist und sackt alle Steinchen ein.. xD

- Wenn ich was haben will, frage ich erst Gilde dies für umsonst macht, wenn es dringend ist, geb ich auch Trinkgold.


----------



## Flooza (18. August 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach müsste man verzauberungen im AH verkaufen können. das würde mehr gold bringen. diese TG sache klappt in andern berufen auch nich immer, aber vz is echt miese, da verdienste nix und hast nur müll in den taschen... regt mich immer richtig auf.^^




WotLK ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokie (18. August 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass wenn Verzauberungen im Ah landen, die Mats gebunden werden, das wär mal was feines.


----------



## shartas (18. August 2008)

ich finde es normal wenn ich mir von einem mitspieler etwas craften lasse diesem dann ein angemessenes tg zu geben allerdings sollte dies eben auf freiwilliger basis geschehen wenn ich jemdand suche, der mir was herstellt und ich bekomme mehrere antworten einer schreibt jo ich machs dir der ander schreibt ich machs dir 5g tg geh ich zu dem ersten und geb ihm 5 g ich finde es genauso unverschämt kein tg zu geben wie welches zu verlangen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. August 2008)

10g = 1 tagesq is ja wohl in zeiten von bc das mindeste

ich beharre auch darauf udn hab eig nie jem gehabt ders nicht zahlen wollte


----------



## razaros (18. August 2008)

omg 10g is ja wohl echt nich viel der typ hat ja echt macken


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

Normale verzauberungen wie Exceptional Stats , 30 heal auf Bracer etc. Mach ich für 5g.

High End Enchants wie Mungo , Executioneer oder +20 Agi sind für 10g

.... und Enchants wie Soulfrost oder Sunfire liegen so um die 50g


Wer nicht will soll wo anders hingehen. Pech gehabt.


----------



## Tellievision (18. August 2008)

ein Trinkgeld fuer das verzauberen is immer angemessen.
um die nachfrage der kunden stillen zu koennen, muss auch mal eine formel im AH gekauft werden die nicht BOP ist (auch diese sind nicht billig, ich denke da an Potenz, Zauberflut, Vitalität usw.) 

Meine kleine Blutelfe hat Verz. auf 385 und 206/220 Formeln, das war nicht billig. So an die 5k Gold und unzaehlige Farmstunden stecken da scho drinne.
Da is man gluecklich wenn es ein trinkgeld gibt, aber seine kosten kann man auch durch das TG nicht wieder reinholen

MFG Tellie


----------



## Valax (18. August 2008)

Ich hab gestern für 3 Verzauberungen ein TG von 100G gegeben. Einfach weils eher seltene Rezepte waren und weil das farmen von dem Rezept sicher nicht angenehm war. Ausserdem hat man 100G zur Zeit e wieder schnell drin =)


----------



## b1ubb (18. August 2008)

Nokie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass wenn Verzauberungen im Ah landen, die Mats gebunden werden, das wär mal was feines.



nein bestimmt nicht,
wie sollen wir ( nicht verzauberer ), items dissen lassen können ?
oder glaubst du alle verzauberer kaufen dann die ganzen grünen items damit sie was dissen können ?!?!?


----------



## Hamburgperle (18. August 2008)

Was Alchis nehme kein TG für Tränke ... ich lach mich tot. Auf meinem Server zahlst Du für Tränke herstellen. Und auch Schleifer fragen nach TG, genau wie VZ ... ich find das ok, wenns im Rahmen bleibt und 5 - 15 G sind im rahmen.

Und auch das Rumgeweine, VZ verdienen ja sonst nichts ... ist ja wohl der größte Unsinn. Mein VZ verdient in 30 Min. 200 G ohne Thunderbluff zu verlassen. Nen paar grüne Items um LvL 62 im AH kaufen für 3 G das Stück oder 4 G (... des Wals und son Unsinn) , entzaubern ... bei ca. jedem dritten große ewige Essenz looten und 5 ewige für 150 G ins AH stellen. 

Wo haben denn die Leuz ihre Mats her, die die VZ anwispern ... 

Am besch.... haben es die Schurken finde ich... "kannst das mal aufmachen pls" .... hat mir noch nie in 3 Jahren Spielzeit auch nur einen Silberling gebracht.

So long


----------



## Fr35hC0k3 (18. August 2008)

wenn ich für randoms was verzaubere schau ich meistens auf wow-verzauberungen und verlange die empfohlene zuzahlung. Friends und Gilde kriegens natürlich umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (18. August 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach müsste man verzauberungen im AH verkaufen können. das würde mehr gold bringen. diese TG sache klappt in andern berufen auch nich immer, aber vz is echt miese, da verdienste nix und hast nur müll in den taschen... regt mich immer richtig auf.^^




die idee wird mit wotlk umgesetzt.


ich finde die idee schei@%...dann hauhen die verzauberer n mungo für 600g rein...obwohl mats und alles 'nur' 400g kosten würden mit 10-15g tg...dann musste ja viel mehr bezahlen als wenn dus so verzaubern lässt....

zahlen können abweichen da ich mich damit net auskenne aber das muss ich uch net um das vorherzusehen^^


----------



## jamirro (18. August 2008)

Nokie schrieb:


> Du bekommst aber Gold für die Tränke, der vz nicht, merkste was?




du kannst dissen, merkst was?

einer meiner twinks ist verzauberer auf 365 oder so. und nur schon mit dissen verdiene ich geld damit.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (18. August 2008)

naja für scharfrichter oder egal was ich mache ob vz oder schneider bekomme immer 20g naja nur bei gildenmitglieder natürlich nciht die habens gratis^^


----------



## Thysos (18. August 2008)

Mal anders gefragt. Man weiß ja das mit Verzauberkunst nicht viel zu verdienen ist im Gegensatz zu den Kosten beim leveln - warum macht ihr es dann???

Was das TG angeht halt ich das für selbtverständlich, allein schon dafür das der Verzauberer ja auch seine Zeit dafür aufwendet. Ich mein man geht ja auch nicht in ne Wäscherei oder Änderungsschneiderei, knallt seine Klamotten auf den Tisch und sagt "Hier sind die Mats... TG gibts aber nisch..."

In diesem Sinne

Thysos


----------



## Xall13 (18. August 2008)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Am besch.... haben es die Schurken finde ich... "kannst das mal aufmachen pls" .... hat mir noch nie in 3 Jahren Spielzeit auch nur einen Silberling gebracht.


 hätts ma lieber ne andere klasse genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schurken sind zum aufmachen von schließkasetten da.. (wenn sie keine berufe haben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage : Ist es wirklich so unverschämt 10g zu verlangen



1.Meiner meinung nach ja. Ich würde auch zu jemand anderem gehen. Aber anderer seits womit sollen sie ihr geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Was will der Mit scharfrichter? is doch erst mir lev 60

3. So ein typ rennt bei mir auf sen jin auch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (18. August 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mein Hexenmeister ist auch Verzauberer. Und 10 Gold für etwas oft vorkommendes wie Scharfrichter was eigentlich jeder Verzauberer mit Skill Max können sollte finde ich okay.
> Wenn es etwas Seltenes ist wie Seelenfrost zum Beispiel nehme ich aus Prinzip 20 Gold. Denn ich weis das dieses Kara Rezept nicht all zu oft droppt. Da kann man dann auch schon etwas mehr nehmen.
> ...






ach kreuzfahrer <3 wie vielen pvp twinks ich das damals verzaubert habe xD

und @ poster über mir 10g sind in der heutigen zeit nicht mehr als ein kleiner klacks o.O 5-10min aufwand


----------



## Tk_Seppel (18. August 2008)

was is nur immer schlimm finde die leute "erwarten" ein tg sinn des tg ist es aber das man es freiwillig gibt. Wenn dann währe es eine entlohnung für die "arbeit" die man geleistet hat *hust* 1 klick im handelsfenster *hust*. außerdem wie kann man als verz bitte arm sein? farmruns auf inis machen > entzaubern > ah und gut is, verz mats braucht jeder mal. (ok das mit den farmruns is so ne sache wenn du nich die richtige gruppe hast)



mfg


----------



## swayenvoy (18. August 2008)

Also der gute Ton in Österreich sagt im Gasthaus gibst 10% Trinkgeld, umgerechnet auf Scharfrichter:

6x Kristall der Leere: 150g
10x Prismasplitter: 150g
6x Große Planaressenz: 60g
30x Arkaner Staub: 30g
3x Elixier: 6g
Summe: 396g
TG: 39g 60s 00c

Wenn er dann noch ankommt und 5 Voids gesplittert haben will dann wirds richtig teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5x Kristall der Leere: 125g
TG: 12g 50s 00c

Macht in summe: 52g 10s 00c

Die Preise können von Server zu Server Variiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach sind die 10g also eindeutig zuwenig!


----------



## helljoe (18. August 2008)

Verzauberer zu sein is schon nervig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile ist es mir ganz ehrlich egal ob jemand TG gibt oder nicht. Mir ist es echt zu blöde ums TG auch noch feilschen zu müssen.

Sollte sich jeder mal überlegen ... was sind schon 10 oder mehr Gold, wenn mann ohne viel Aufwand 200g mit Dailys machen kann?


----------



## Mofeist (18. August 2008)

Tk_Seppel schrieb:


> was is nur immer schlimm finde die leute "erwarten" ein tg sinn des tg ist es aber das man es freiwillig gibt. Wenn dann währe es eine entlohnung für die "arbeit" die man geleistet hat *hust* 1 klick im handelsfenster *hust*. außerdem wie kann man als verz bitte arm sein? farmruns auf inis machen > entzaubern > ah und gut is, verz mats braucht jeder mal. (ok das mit den farmruns is so ne sache wenn du nich die richtige gruppe hast)
> 
> 
> 
> mfg




jo die anderen leute wollen keine items aus der inni.... und wollen auch nichts haben wenn man alles dispellt am ender der inni.. und der klick achja wie schon gesagt man darf hochskillen sich ziemlich teure ruten basteln und naja die mats aus der alten welt sind arschteuer. also heul nicht wegen 10g Tg oder Entlohnung rum. wo du wie von mir schon oben gepostet in 10min maximal holen kannst
wen du das anders siehst bist du es nicht wert was verzaubert zu bekommen


----------



## Mr.ripped (18. August 2008)

Du hast nicht so viel Ahnung von Österreich oder?

ich gebe sicher nicht 10% des zu bezahlenden Betrages als Trinkgeld. Stell dir das mal bei einer Hochzeitsgesellschaft vor die dann noch essen geht O.o

Nun zum eigentlichen: Wenn ich schon höre oder lese "verzaubere bla gegen mats und tg"
kommt mir das kotzen echt.

ich mein? gehts noch Trinkgold verlangen? Hats euch irgendwo? 

Trinkgeld ist ein betrag den ich für erbrachte leistungen zahle und davon hängen der Service (also was erbracht wurde) und die freundlichkeit ab.
Und jetzt kommt der Burner! Trinkgeld ist *freiwillig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    dazu kann man nicht gezwungen werden oder zwingen.

Wenn ich für jede verzauberung die ich mir machen lasse 10g zahlen muss dann kommt es mir fast billiger selbst verzauberer zu werden.


----------



## Mofeist (18. August 2008)

swayenvoy schrieb:


> Also der gute Ton in Österreich sagt im Gasthaus gibst 10% Trinkgeld, umgerechnet auf Scharfrichter:
> 
> 6x Kristall der Leere: 150g
> 10x Prismasplitter: 150g
> ...



Österreicher waren mir schon immer sympahtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ganz glaub ich nich an die 10%


----------



## Mightymagic (18. August 2008)

Nun, ich denke allen "teueren" Berufen geht das so:

Ich bin Juwe und besitze bis auf ein paar Fraktionsabhängigen Rezepten (Aldor) und zwei bis drei anderen ALLE Rezepte, die es zur Zeit gibt.

Fürs schleifen nehme ich 0,50 G für die einfachen wie Schattendraenit, etc.,  5,00g für rar, 10,00g für Meta und 15g für episch. 

Was meinst Du wieviele Leute sagen ich wäre teuer. Würde ich TG nach freier Wahl  setzen, würde ich pro Schliff vielleicht 2g bekommen und obendrein die Frage, ob ich dann nicht mal eben von Shat nach IF kommen könnte.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Rezept im Schnitt 400g auf unserem Server kostet und es rare Worlddrops sind....

Also ich habe bestimmt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 5.000g und mehr für Rezepte ausgegeben. Da ist so ein bischen TG schon zuviel verlangt?!

Geil sind auch die, die auf meine Werbung reagieren in der die Preise stehen, und die dann nicht zahlen wollen, mit dem Argument ich hätte das gar nicht angekündigt. So wartet ein Meta, den ich gerade frisch geschliffen hab schon mal 10 Minuten im Handelsfenster, bis da 10g im Handel erscheinen. Den Dialog den ich neben der Wartezeit führe, kann man sich ja ausmalen.



Mr.ripped schrieb:


> Wenn ich für jede verzauberung die ich mir machen lasse 10g zahlen muss dann kommt es mir fast billiger selbst verzauberer zu werden.



Entweder verzauberst Du jedes Item dreimal am Tag um, oder Du hast bislang keinen Beruf skillen müssen, der wirklich ans Geld geht...


----------



## b1ubb (18. August 2008)

Mr.ripped schrieb:


> ch für jede verzauberung die ich mir machen lasse 10g zahlen muss dann kommt es mir fast billiger selbst verzauberer zu werden.



i loled hard ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weißt du eigentlich wie teuer der beruf verzauberer ist ?!?!

und ausserdem verlangt man nicht TG sondern nur dienstleistungsgold 
zumindest bei mir

ich sag immer 
Mats +15g ( bei epic sachen ) + TG 
ob mir die leute dann 15g geben oder 20g oder 30g bleibt ihnen zu überlassen.


----------



## Shênya (18. August 2008)

Senty schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Schafrichter geht nicht auf Waffen deren lvl unter 60 ist!
> Und, das mit dem Eisiger Hauch auf der Waffe Intressiert mich auch o,o is das ne StyleWaffe o. so? :O
> 
> mfg senty



Wäre ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Mungo ist auch ab 35 jedoch gibts ne lvl 29er Waffe deren itemlvl höher is und mungo somit draufgeht.


----------



## swayenvoy (18. August 2008)

Wie gesagt das sagt der gute Ton in Österreich.

Aber ich sag ja eh schon nichts mehr 10% ist nicht wirklich viel. Aber bitte.


----------



## blaupause (18. August 2008)

also ich denke mal, wenn man sich was verzaubern lässt , wo die mats schon 300g und mehr kosten, da sind 3% tg wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## N00blike (18. August 2008)

jamirro schrieb:


> du kannst dissen, merkst was?
> 
> einer meiner twinks ist verzauberer auf 365 oder so. und nur schon mit dissen verdiene ich geld damit.




1. denk mal ans skillen dafür müssen wir ersma aufwendig grüne dropps farmen und dann auf diss glück hoffen!
2. kann auch jeder andere sich seine grünen items dissen lassen oder zumindest im ah verkaufen!
3. die wichtigen sachen wie prismasplitter zb bekommt nen verz auch nicht mal eben so der rennt in ne ini haste nachher 4 splitter und er bekommt meistens keinen...
da sind berufe wie alchie schon interessanter die packen ihre elexiere ins ah und kriegen die eigentlich immer weg...


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2008)

Mr.ripped schrieb:


> Du hast nicht so viel Ahnung von Österreich oder?
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn ich für jede verzauberung die ich mir machen lasse 10g zahlen muss dann kommt es mir fast billiger selbst verzauberer zu werden.



Und du hast anscheinend nicht so viel Ahnung vom Verzaubern oder?
Das beste sind die Leute, die was verzaubert haben wollen und dann noch erwarten, dass man zu ihnen kommt.
Aber abgesehen davon: Mit anderen Berufen kann man auch nicht so viel Gold machen. Was neben reinen Sammelberufen eventuell noch lohnt, ist Alchi. Aber versucht mal als Schmied reich zu werden..


----------



## Ötzalan (18. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> i loled hard !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Nach einen "Trinkgold(geld)" wird doch nicht gefordert?! Ist zu euch schon einmal ein Kellner gekommen und hat gesagt "Die Coke kostet dann 2,50 € + 3,00 € TG" ?

Ich schreibe auch direkt "Mats+10 G" bei epics dann gibt es auch keine Diskussionen.

gruß


----------



## Mr.ripped (18. August 2008)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Entweder verzauberst Du jedes Item dreimal am Tag um, oder Du hast bislang keinen Beruf skillen müssen, der wirklich ans Geld geht...




einmal berufe umskillen kostet mich ca 500g.
dann hab ich den auf 375.
klar hab ich
keine epic rezepte 
oder bop sunwell random dropps
aber wenn ihr 400g für ein rezept aus gebt seid ihr ja eigentlich selber schuld. ne moment.. nicht nur eigentlich, ihr seid selber schuld.

wenn ihr so mir nichts dir nichts 200g am tag durch daylies macht warum regt ihr euch dann auf? 2 tage daylies bzw einen weil ja neben bei auch noch sachen droppen die man geschickt gemacht auch gut verkaufen kann.

ich wette 2/3 von euch verkaufen den netherstoff einfach so
oder posten dan groß im /2 herum verkaufen xxxx stacks netherstoff um die hälfte pro stack. eine netherstoff tasche braucht 24 netherstoff und einen faden das sind ca 4 gold.
aber eine netherstoff tasche bringt bei mir am server am wochenende bis zu 8 gold.

und mit der zeit wird sich genauso rumsprechen (wenn du ja eh alle rezepte kannst hast du sicher viele kunden) das du taschengold nach eigenem ermessen entgegen nimmst, werden noch mehr zu dir kommen und das und das wollen. 

aber naja es gibt solche und solche händler. ihr seid die einen die einen beruf lernen nur damit sie 8 mehr stats haben oder 4 ap mehr auf einem steinchen (wayne) und ich bin der der die mats farmt und sich lieber so ne goldene nase verdient.


----------



## swayenvoy (18. August 2008)

Mr.ripped schrieb:


> einmal berufe umskillen kostet mich ca 500g.
> dann hab ich den auf 375.
> klar hab ich
> keine epic rezepte
> ...




Ich sag dazu nur mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (18. August 2008)

Hmmmm Scharfrichter machen können VZ.Skill auf 300 noch Stärke auf Stab haben wie bitte bist du an das Rezept gekommen ?
Und Scharfrichter geht doch eh erst ab 375 oder bin ich jetz total durch einander.
Finde klingt mehr nach Fake weil einer bissel was schreiben wollte.
Aber VZ sind arme schweine ja ^^


----------



## Nagasagur (18. August 2008)

10g sind angemessen und wen der eh nen main hat is des nix für ihn. 

Ich finds mitlerweile aner schade das man sagen muss wieviel trinkgeld man haben möchte weil die leute einfach selber nix geben =( 

PS: @alle die sich fragen wegen Scharfrichter er meinte KREUZFAHRER also erst alles lesen und nicht nur die topic =)


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Ich bin selbst VZ und weiß daher von der Problematik. Das Problem des Berufes ist einfach, wenn man zu viel verlangt, gibts x andere die das Gleiche wie du können, deshalb sagen die meisten nach eigenen Ermessen und bekommen dadurch nicht viel. Die ganzen Rezepte kann man auch nicht ordentlich farmen, da die meisten nur Rnd-Drops in irgendwelchen Inzen sind.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Nur eines noch: Okey ein mage braucht seinen stab wirklich nie.. aber wieso eisiger hauch und nich 40spell? Naja hab auch schon healpriest mit TK Stab +30int gesehn.
> Is der Mage noch ned 70 oder weshalb? Reine Neugierde.



Der ist grad mal 46, zum einem wollte ich VZ hochskillen und zum anderen dachte ich passt gut zum Frostmage.
Wenn ich den auf 58+ habe, werde ich natürlich zusehen, 1sten einen besseren Stab zu bekommen und 2tens, wie du z.B. ansprichst sowas wie +Int oder Spell draufpacken.
Ich hatte mir den Mage nur hochgezogen um mein Main und Twink (70er Hunter und 38er Tank) mit VZ zu versorgen und ich war wohl im Irrglauben, das man mit VZ Gold leicht verdienen kann, aber da farme ich lieber mit dem 70er Urzeugs oder dickes Grollhufleder u.ä.


----------



## buuge (18. August 2008)

lala oO


----------



## Mofeist (18. August 2008)

buuge schrieb:


> lala oO




head meet table

edit:  da hat wohl einer seinen fehler schon erkant und editiert 

nich warh buuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (18. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Unverschämtheit von dir, so nen Schwachsinn hier zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lies dir deinen Beitrag nochmal durch und fass dich selber mal an die Nase.



Xall13 schrieb:


> hätts ma lieber ne andere klasse genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mal Darussios zitieren darf: 


Darussios schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Unverschämtheit von dir, so nen Schwachsinn hier zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Ötzalan schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Nach einen "Trinkgold(geld)" wird doch nicht gefordert?! Ist zu euch schon einmal ein Kellner gekommen und hat gesagt "Die Coke kostet dann 2,50 € + 3,00 € TG" ?
> 
> Ich schreibe auch direkt "Mats+10 G" bei epics dann gibt es auch keine Diskussionen.
> 
> gruß



So erwarte ich das auch von einem Verkäufer. Ich bin mir immer unsicher was ich als TG geben soll, wenn der VK vorher nichts gesagt hat. Sagt der VK aber gleich was er haben möchte, kann ich mich drauf einstellen. TG gibts dann aber auch meist noch oben drauf. Für Leute aus der Gilde, die mir meine Sachen für Lau verzaubern, gibts dann irgendwelches Bufffoot oder andere Mats.

MfG


----------



## SohnDesRaben (18. August 2008)

Naja, meist kennt man ja wen persönlich der es kann und dann fragt man halt dort.
Bei unseren Juwelenschleifern und Verzauberern (die meist Heiler bei mir im Raid sind) helfe ich dann auch gern mal bei den Dailysquests.

Bisher hat da noch keiner gemeckert, weil man immer irgendwo eine Gegenleistung bringen kann.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Ogannon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine kleine Frage: Wenn die ganzen armen Verzauberer Mats UND Trinkgeld verlangen: Was machen die dann bitte mit den Mats, die sie durchs Entzaubern von Sachen bekommen? Stur auf der Bank horten? Die landen doch sicher im AH, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden. jeder normalsterbliche, der kein Verzauberer ist, muss seine Mats ja irgendwo herbekommen. Und wo findet man die? Im AH. Und das meist nicht gerade billig. Also wie kommt es dann nun, dass Verzauberer arme Schweine sein sollen? So ganz Verstehen kann ich das nicht ...



Das mit den entzauberten Sachen stimmt schon, aber ich versorge auch Gildenmitglieder und solche die nett fragen, mit low Level VZ und die guten Sachen findet man eh nur in blauen oder lila Items und findet man ja mal nicht so oft.
Wenn mir einer nen blaues Item mit z.B. grosser glänzender Splitter mitliefert, entzauber ich den natürlich gleich mit, wer Auktioneer hat, kann ja immer sehen was drin ist zum entzaubern.
Und ja, viele Sachen wie Visionenstaub u.ä. landet auch mal im AH, das hochskillen ist auch verdammt teuer und viele Sachen sind auch mit einem 70er Main nicht einfach ode garnicht zu erfarmen.


----------



## Ekkiman (18. August 2008)

Ob nun 10G oder nicht, die Bezahlung bei Verzauberern ist einfach ein Witz. 
Als VZ hat man eh schon so einen bekackten Beruf der übelst zu skillen ist und zudem noch nichts zum Verkaufen bringt. 
Aber schaut euch doch mal die anderen Berufe an, wie man da teilweise abgezockt wird. Selbst bei den beschissensten Alchemie-Dingern werden mindestens 20G-Gewinn draufgeschlagen. Gexchliffene Edelsteine machen mal schnell 100G mehr und wer ne neue Waffe möchte, der muss besonders tief in die Tasche greifen. Gewinnspannen von mehreren hundert Gold sind da keine Seltenheit. 
Daher weiss ich auch nicht was das ständige Genöle bei Verzauberern soll, wenn man nur mal ein paar G mit seinen Verzauberungen verdienen will.


----------



## Komakomi (18. August 2008)

3r1k schrieb:


> hmm... nen 29er der scharfrichter will.... war da nicht was mit ab lvl 60...  seltsam.


lvl 35 war des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Ich verzaubere nur noch bei Gildenmitgliedern und dort gratis. Rumdiskutieren wegen dem Taschengeld ist mir zu blöd!



Mach ich ja auch und weil mir das rumdiskutieren zu blöd ist, schreib ich ja nen Festpreis rein, weil ich finde jeder kann für eine Dienstleistung verlangen was er will. TG ist ein blödes Word dafür, ich will kein Trinkgeld, sondern einen Lohn für eine Diesntleistung.


----------



## Talismaniac (18. August 2008)

Durch meine nett Art damals auf meinen Mage (R.I.P) habe ich jedes mal mind. 20g bekommen als tg.. warum verlangt ihr denn tg? Oo wenn ihr einfach höflich und nett seid geben euch die leute mehr als genug!


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ne unverschämtheit 10g als Trinkgeld zu verlangen da Trinkgeld immer freiwillig ist wiederum so Geld zu verlangen ist für mich was ganz anderes da Trinkgeld extra heißt also wenn ich mats zahle und sage mal 5 g verlange und der mir 10 gibt habe ich 5 als Trinkgeld von ihm erhalten.



Genau deswegen will ich kein Trinkgeld, sondern einen angemessenen Preis für eine Dienstleistung


----------



## Fast Jack (18. August 2008)

Mats+10g ist ebenfalls mein Standartkurs für alles. Sei es Dämonentöten oder Schafrichter. Ich sehe das so, dass ich mich pauschal fürs Arsch bewegen bezahlen lasse unabhängig was ich mache. Verzauberer werden ist ersteinmal schweineteuer. Items Dissen und ins AH stellen macht dich nicht reich, solang du es nicht darauf anlegst. Grüne Items haben für Leute wie mich, die kaum farmen(wenn Kräuter), sondern nur raiden seltenheitswert. Ein Grünes Item Dissen und dann 2-5x Staub für 2-5g verkaufen macht dich nicht reich. Planaressenzen für 6-10g verkaufen auch nicht. Die Differenz zwischen Händlerpreis des Items und AH-Preis ist so gering, dass es höchstens ein kleines Zubrot ist. Bis ich mit 2g Gewinnen meine +500g Rute abgezahlt habe dauert etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prismas und Kristalle bekommen ja im Schnitt die anderen Spieler nicht wesentlich seltener als der VZ, da man sie ja hauptsächlich in Instanzen bekommt und zum Schluss aufteilt. Lediglich gelegentliche blaue Questrewards und die Tatsache, dass immer ein VZ dabei ist bringen dem VZ finanzielle Vorteile. Wenn ich aber jeden Tag nebenbei einfach nur durch Leute anwhispern("mats+10g und die Freude wird grenzenlos sein") ein bisschen Gold mache, dann lohnt es sich halt eben doch. Und mal ehrlich, kaum einer bindet sich diesen anstrengenden Beruf ans Bein für 24+Spelldmg und selbst wenn er das tut, wird er dann nicht die Rute bauen, die für Schafrichter benötigt wird.

10g ist nicht frech!
Ich würde wetten ich farme 30g, bevor jemand es schafft einen Rnd-VZ zu finden, der ihm Schafrichter umsonst macht. 

Nicht von Idioten beunruhigen lassen und einfach frech für alles mats+10g nehmen. Wenn er anfängt zu diskutieren einfach nicht beeindrucken lassen. Scheiß auf ihn. Ich habe jeden Tag ein paar solche "10g... sachmal gehts noch" Kunden und die kaufen ihre VZ dann halt wo anders. Skill 375... viele seltene Rezepte... ich komm auf meinen Schnitt. Das ist das Prinzip von Dienstleistung. Keiner zwingt ihn, sich Schafrichter verzaubern zu lassen und keiner zwingt ihn, dafür zu mir zu kommen. 

Du willst keine Mats + 10g zahlen?
Nicht mein Problem, ich kann auf dein 3g TG scheißen, ich hab genug Gold!

Du zahlst mats+10g? 
Schon ist der Drops gelutscht!

Du willst die VZ umsonst?
Such dir Freunde bzw. eine Gilde!


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> sorry aber "ER" hat absolut recht...jeder mage der sich icy weapon verzaubert gehört geflamed bis zum tode...



Flame doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich fands schick als Frostmage Style > Effekt. Ausserdem kann es doch jedem egal sein, der Mage ist jetzt auf 46, bis ich den auf 58+ habe für relevante Raids hat der eh nen besseren Stab und auch die passende VZ drauf.
Bisher hat sich bei low Lvl Instanzen wie Kloster u.a. noch nie jemand beschwert.


----------



## Spichty (18. August 2008)

Will ja nichts sagen aber Enchanterskill 300, dein Char unter 70, der 29er Käufer und Waffe - Scharfrichter passen nicht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scharfrichter bekommst in ZA als rnd Drop (Lv 70)
Scharfrichter benötigt nen Enchanterskill 375
Scharfrichter benötigt eine Waffe über Lv 35


----------



## xXFoiXx (18. August 2008)

Ogannon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine kleine Frage: Wenn die ganzen armen Verzauberer Mats UND Trinkgeld verlangen: Was machen die dann bitte mit den Mats, die sie durchs Entzaubern von Sachen bekommen? Stur auf der Bank horten? Die landen doch sicher im AH, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden. jeder normalsterbliche, der kein Verzauberer ist, muss seine Mats ja irgendwo herbekommen. Und wo findet man die? Im AH. Und das meist nicht gerade billig. Also wie kommt es dann nun, dass Verzauberer arme Schweine sein sollen? So ganz Verstehen kann ich das nicht ...



Hauptsächlich skillt man mit dem "überschuss" seinen skill auf 375 damit man dann die guten Verzauberungen
einfach mal in den Handelschannel gucken da sind oft genug verzauberer die die schlechten Verzauberungen anbieten die aber kein arsch will also kann man sein Vz Zeug auf eigene Items machen um zu skillen...

Und ja man verdient mit den mats ein wenig geld im Ah aber dazu muss man erstmal was grünes oder blaues finden...
übrigens Grüne oder Blaue items kriegt man im Ah auch als nicht Vz weg...

/denken
/dann schreiben


----------



## Rasgaar (18. August 2008)

Naja, bei mir kommts immer drauf an wie der "Kunde" drauf ist.
Wenns ein nettes Gespräch ist dann mach ich das schon mal umsonst, also eifach gegen Mats.

Wenn der mich aber noch dumm alabert und ich wegen ihm von Shat nach OG reisen muss weil er seinen Ruhestein auf CD hat (oder einfach zu faul ist?!) dann
drückt er schon mal bisschen mehr ab.

Wenn ich was verzaubert haben muss mit einem Twink oder was, das ich selber nicht kann dann lasse ich zwischen 5 - 15g Trinkgeld springen. Halt auch je nach
Art des Verzauberers.... 

Freundlichkeit bringt meist zusätzlich was, denkt dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (18. August 2008)

Das Traurige ist, dass viele VZ zum Leveln alles kostenlos machen, teilweise sogar incl. Mats. Aber 10 Gold sind definitv nicht zu wenig!
In der Gilde machen wir es so, dass der VZ immer 5g bekommt, sofern der Begünstigte LVL 60 ist. Darunter ist die VZ kostenlos, ausser bei Twinks.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Mr.ripped schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt der Burner! Trinkgeld ist *freiwillig*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast, wo immer du auch lebst, wohl auch einiges noch nicht mitbekommen, wer sagt denn das der VZ ein TRINKGELD haben will, nee er will und hat ein Recht darauf einen Preis für eine Dienstleistung zu bekommen. Oder gehst du auch zu deinem Händler für was auch immer und sagst, ich geb dir die Materialkosten und wenn ich gnädig bin auch noch bils was drauf ?
Das blöde TG (klingt immer wie Taschengeld, vom Papa) geht mir tierisch aufn Zeiger, das ist kein TG sondern ein PREIS !


----------



## xXFoiXx (18. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen aber Enchanterskill 300, dein Char unter 70, der 29er Käufer und Waffe - Scharfrichter passen nicht zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wurde schon ein paar mal geschrieben das es sich nicht um Scharfrichter sondern um Kreuzfahrer handelt was man aber mit ein bischen denken auch alleine herausfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Seedian schrieb:


> Hmmmm Scharfrichter machen können VZ.Skill auf 300 noch Stärke auf Stab haben wie bitte bist du an das Rezept gekommen ?
> Und Scharfrichter geht doch eh erst ab 375 oder bin ich jetz total durch einander.
> Finde klingt mehr nach Fake weil einer bissel was schreiben wollte.
> Aber VZ sind arme schweine ja ^^



So, nochmal sry auch an dich, wenn du alles gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich ausversehen Scharfrichter mit Kreuzfahrer verwechselt hab. Ist halt Montag heute^^


----------



## Anevila (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage : Ist es wirklich so unverschämt 10g zu verlangen, der Typ schreibt übrigens nach wie vor fast jede Nacht im Handelchannel : Suche Enchant für Scharfrichter. (Hab Igno nur beim Mage, nicht beim Main)
> Ich meine, es hat lange gedauert, bis ich endlich die Formel ergattern konnte und 10g ist ja mal nicht wirklich viel.



Das mit dem Ignore geht voll in Ordnung.
Solche Leute haben ihren Ruf auf einem Server schnell weg.

10g ist übrigens kein wirklich hoher Preis. Habe das auch schon mitbekommen das mancher Verzauberer 200 dafür haben wollte. Das finde ich wiederum erheblich überzogen.


Edit:

Die Antwort ist auf Schafrichter ausgerichtet aber das tut dem Sinn nichts ab.


----------



## xXFoiXx (18. August 2008)

Achja und an alle die wegen dem lvl 29 sagen die geschichte ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen...

... ihr habt recht bestimmte Verzauberungen können nur auf items mit lvl 35 gemacht werden aber dabei handelt es sich um das Itemlevel also wenn ein 29 Charakter eine Waffe mit Itemlevel 35 hat kann man da auch Executioneer drauf packen zum Beispiel da drauf.!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (18. August 2008)

10 gold sind schon nicht wenig! Ich selbst würde auch lieber 5 gold zahlen! Mit der Scharfrichterverzauberung kenn ich mich nicht aus! Weiss nicht wie aufwändig die Anschaffung war! Das TG sollte sich halt immer 
nach der stärke und seltenheit des Gegenstandes richten!

Ich selbst bin Schmied und wir haben es auch nicht leicht!
Irgendwo will man ja auch was an seinem hart "erskillten" Job verdienen!


PS: Ignore hät ich auch gemacht!


----------



## turageo (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage : Ist es wirklich so unverschämt 10g zu verlangen, der Typ schreibt übrigens nach wie vor fast jede Nacht im Handelchannel : Suche Enchant für Scharfrichter. (Hab Igno nur beim Mage, nicht beim Main)
> Ich meine, es hat lange gedauert, bis ich endlich die Formel ergattern konnte und 10g ist ja mal nicht wirklich viel.



Ist schon lustig, dass ich mit meinem Schneider fast mehr verdiene als mit dem Verzauberer, obwohl ich wesentlich öfter was verzaubere.
Ich kenn das zur Genüge... Neulich kam bei uns aufm Realm die Anfrage nach Mungo für 256g - gab dann auch gut allgemeines Gelächter
im Channel. Ich weiß gar nicht was manche Leute erwarten - allein für die Mats für Mungo würdest Du bei uns mehr als 550g hinlegen und
das auch nur, wenn mal nicht wieder wahnsinnig geworden Möchtegern-Marktmonopolisierer unterwegs sind, die alles aufkaufen und zu
saumäßigen Preisen wieder reinstellen...

Ich hab zwar gut was an Mats auf der Bank, aber eben auch nicht unbegrenzt und x-100fach und schon gar nicht umsonst. Aber langsam
glaube ich, dass Leute annehmen wir finden das Zeug am Wegrand, so wie sich da teilweise aufgeführt wird... Der Beruf hat sich von dem
was ich investiert hab (und vor allem für die stetige Goldknappheit) meiner Meinung nach nicht gelohnt auf 375 zu bringen - ist zwar praktisch,
aber nicht für jemanden der damit Geld verdienen will. Ich freu mich schon auf die Gesichter der Verzaubererkundschaft, wenn endlich die
Items in WotLK kommen, auf die wir die Verzauberungen schmeißen und im AH verkaufen können. Ich schätze, da werden manche ganz
schön Augen über die Preise machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das dürfte unsere Situation zumindest teilweise etwas verbessern, da die Leute gezwungen werden
etwas dafür zu bezahlen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass dann hauptsächlich nur noch zum skillen direkt verzaubert wird.

mfg

Edit: Ach ja und an die, die sich über die 10g beschweren: Habt ihr schon mal die Differenz von z. B. der Kapuze des Schlachtenzaubers
im AH und den zugehörigen Mats ausgerechnet? Bei der Gewinnspanne wird einem als "Kunden" schon fast schlecht und Ihr beschwert
Euch über unsere lausigen 10g? lol?


----------



## matiamou (18. August 2008)

naja ich verzauber wenn ich lust und laune hab.... kann gottseidank fast alle rezepte ...bis auf di aq verzauberungen und sunfire

bei den meisten wenn sie mich fragen sag ich einfach immer 
*
Gibt mir das das es dir wert is .... *

die meisten bekommen dann ganz schöne gewissensbisse^^

und die zuwenig geben oder gar nix ...brauchen das nächste mal gar net bei mir nachfragen


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Nach meiner langen WoW-Pause ist mein Char total arm im vergleich zu anderen aber
ein TG von 10g finde ich sehr wenig.
Wenn es heißt TG nach eigenem Ermessen gebe ich immer über 10g.
Und wenn ich nicht soviel hab, dann mach ich halt 2,3,4 Daylies und lass es mir dann verzaubern.
Ist doch schön, wenn man was bekommt, und dafür was gibt.
Das interesante an  einem Rollenspiel ist, dass der eigene Charakter halt doch immernoch durchkommt,
und man merkt wer im RL auch geizig ist.

€ Was schade ist, dass man mit so einer Einstellung zwar im RL gut zurecht kommt,
  (unter voraussetzung man hat die richtegen Menschen um sich ) 
  aber in WoW nicht.


----------



## ***Amalek*** (18. August 2008)

Die häufigste Antwort die ich bekomme, egal ob Verzauberung oder was Geschneidertes, " Das machen andere umsonst" gefolgt von "Das ist mir zu teuer". Da kann ich nur sagen, holt sie euch woanders. Gilde, Raid und Kumpels ist es selbstverständlich umsonst (Mats müssen mitgebracht werden^^). Aber fragt mal diese Leute, ob sie für euch was UMSONST herstellen, da beisst man zu 99% auf Granit.


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar gut was an Mats auf der Bank, aber eben auch nicht unbegrenzt und x-100fach und schon gar nicht umsonst. Aber langsam
> glaube ich, dass Leute annehmen wir finden das Zeug am Wegrand, so wie sich da teilweise aufgeführt wird... Der Beruf hat sich von dem
> was ich investiert hab (und vor allem für die stetige Goldknappheit) meiner Meinung nach nicht gelohnt auf 375 zu bringen - ist zwar praktisch,
> aber nicht für jemanden der damit Geld verdienen will. Ich freu mich schon auf die Gesichter der Verzaubererkundschaft, wenn endlich die
> ...



So ist es. Glaube aber nicht, dass das mit den Rollen besser wird, weil man ja irgendwie die Mats besorgen muss. Hoffe nur darauf, dass geschlossen alle Verzauberer die Preise nicht zu sehr runtertreiben, damit nicht einzelne damit wieder Gewinn schlagen können, sondern alle die VZ sauteuer ins AH schmeißen, damits endlich mal sehts was ihr von eurem Geiz uns gegenüber habts.


----------



## cazimir (18. August 2008)

Ach 5 Gold, wurde das nicht schon zu Zeiten von PreBC, als es noch kein Gold für Quest-XP ab lvl 60 gab, gegeben ?


----------



## turageo (18. August 2008)

***Amalek*** schrieb:


> Die häufigste Antwort die ich bekomme, egal ob Verzauberung oder was Geschneidertes, " Das machen andere umsonst" gefolgt von "Das ist mir zu teuer". Da kann ich nur sagen, holt sie euch woanders.



Wie gesagt, dann warten wir einfach mal da drauf: Behandeltes Velinpapier

Dann haben wir das gleiche wie bei allen itemproduzierenden Klassen, nämlich dass wir einen Gegenstand haben, den wir im
AH zu unseren Preisdimensionen (Mats + Gewinn) verkaufen können, d. h. dass in Zukunft Mungo vielleicht nicht mehr 550 -600g
kostet (durchschnittlicher momentaner Preis bei uns - 500g Mats + 50 - 100g Gewinn), sondern halt wie die Epicschneiderei- und
Schmiedeitems zwischen 800g und 2500g. Das pendelt sich dann schon wieder ein, denn unsere Mats sind teilweise erheblich
teurer und v. a. schwerer zu bekommen als z. B. Schneidereimats und wir kriegen aber dafür weniger Profit raus.

@Bellthane: Klar brauchen wir die Mats, aber die brauchen Schneider und Schmiede ja auch und deren Gewinnspannen sind
(zumindest meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach - selber Schneider mit fast allen Rezepten) extrem viel höher und die Mats teilweise
auch leichter zu besorgen (stupides Gefarme, während wir "wertvolle" Items zerhackstückeln müssen)...


----------



## matiamou (18. August 2008)

Pre Bc hab ich für crusader meist so um die 80-100 g  bekommen :-)


----------



## Bears (18. August 2008)

***Amalek*** schrieb:


> Die häufigste Antwort die ich bekomme, egal ob Verzauberung oder was Geschneidertes, " Das machen andere umsonst" gefolgt von "Das ist mir zu teuer". Da kann ich nur sagen, holt sie euch woanders. Gilde, Raid und Kumpels ist es selbstverständlich umsonst (Mats müssen mitgebracht werden^^). Aber fragt mal diese Leute, ob sie für euch was UMSONST herstellen, da beisst man zu 99% auf Granit.




man vergisst schnell, das man alles was es für die Highend Verzauberungen braucht eh schon hat (Ruten). Die Rezepte droppen sowieso in den Instanzen in die man einmal in der Woche geht und mit Glück bekommt man es auch noch. Also so riesig ist der Aufwand nun auch wieder nicht.
Ich bin selber auch Verzauberer. Wenn mich jemand fragt muss er nur die Mats bringen. Gibt er Trinkgeld, gerne, wenn nicht fällt mir auch kein Zacken aus der Krone. (Da war echt mal einer der wollte Mungo haben. Als ich Ihm die Mats gepostet habe, fragt er doch dreist ob die Mats nicht dabei wäre, gratis).
Aber muss jeder selber wissen wie freundlich er zu den Mitspielern ist. Was man gibt kommt irgendwann wieder zurück.


----------



## d3pr1 (18. August 2008)

scheis auf trinkgold skill mage auf verbesser blizzard un dfarm stratholm allein machst 500g/h je nach server preise für kugeln und entchant mats


----------



## Korgor (18. August 2008)

Hmm, ich bezahl ja schon für 25 Bew.  // 20 Stärke  // Kreuzfahrer nen TG von 40 - 70g...
Bei Mungo gabs für den VZ. 120g.


----------



## turageo (18. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> man vergisst schnell, das man alles was es für die Highend Verzauberungen braucht eh schon hat (Ruten). Die Rezepte droppen sowieso in den Instanzen in die man einmal in der Woche geht und mit Glück bekommt man es auch noch. Also so riesig ist der Aufwand nun auch wieder nicht.



RL-Vergleich - geh mal zu Deinem Friseur (auch Dienstleister wie wir) und sag dem: "Da! Die Schere hab ich mitgebracht, jetzt schneidest mir die Haare aber umsonst!"
Meiner Meinung nach setzen sich zu viele Verzauberer einfach nicht geschlossen durch mit den Preisvorstellungen. Wenn jemand keinen mehr auf dem Server findet,
der Crusader unter 150g verzaubert, dann wird er es auch kaufen, wenn er es unbedingt haben will... Wir haben den Preisverfall, eben genau wegen so einem Verhalten,
das Du beschreibst.

Das hat nichts mit Freundlichenkeit zu tun, *Geschäft ist Geschäft*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

hab die Formel auch und mich darauf verlassen, das ein TG wie im RL von mind 10 Gold bein einer solchen Verzauberung gezahlt wird. Immerhin kosten die Mats ein Vielfaches davon. Nachdem mir aber mal einer nur 2g dafür bezahlt habe setze ich einen Mindestpreis von 10g. Meiste verzichte ich aber überhaupt darauf zu verzaubern. 
Mach das in der Gilde kostenlos und sonst nur wenn ich mal Lust habe.

Wenn ich lese: "Andere machen das billiger, o.ä.", dann ist meine Standardantwort: "Ich muss das nicht verzaubern".  

Wenn ich selber eine Verzauberung benötige die ich nicht kann oder für meinen Twink, dann zahle ich ein Trinkgeld in Höhe abhängig vom Wert der Verzauberung. Aber unter 10g ist bei hohen lvl noch nie was gewesen.

Gruß
Ish


----------



## Kamikaze. (18. August 2008)

also sooo schlecht gehts verzauberern nicht...
die mats die, die verkaufen können sind verdammt teuer immer im ah ^^" also bitte nicht rumweinen

klar gibt man tg, und je nach verzauberung gibt man mehr oder weniger
für meine seelenfrost verzauberung hab ich 25g gegeben
für manche kleineren dinge nur 10-15g


----------



## Dannie (18. August 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^|..||
|.....W H I N E.....|....|.||'|"\,___
|_...__..._____===|=| |_|__|..,]
"(@)'(@)"""*|(@)(@)*****(@)*I



Verzauberer kommen gut an Geld undzwar durch das verkaufen der Mats also die ganzen grünen Items entzaubern =)
Und ich bin auch Vzler und kann dir sagen sie sind keine *armen* Schweine.

Ingis sind arme schweine die können keine Mats machen und keine Sachen die irgendein Schwein interesier o.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (18. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> man vergisst schnell, das man alles was es für die Highend Verzauberungen braucht eh schon hat (Ruten). Die Rezepte droppen sowieso in den Instanzen in die man einmal in der Woche geht und mit Glück bekommt man es auch noch. Also so riesig ist der Aufwand nun auch wieder nicht.
> Ich bin selber auch Verzauberer. Wenn mich jemand fragt muss er nur die Mats bringen. Gibt er Trinkgeld, gerne, wenn nicht fällt mir auch kein Zacken aus der Krone. (Da war echt mal einer der wollte Mungo haben. Als ich Ihm die Mats gepostet habe, fragt er doch dreist ob die Mats nicht dabei wäre, gratis).
> Aber muss jeder selber wissen wie freundlich er zu den Mitspielern ist. Was man gibt kommt irgendwann wieder zurück.



@Turageo: Jo hast auch wieder Recht, darüber habe ich nicht nachgedacht.

Ist mir schon klar, dass dir kein Zacken aus der Krone fällt, aber alle anderen Berufen können Mats und TG verlangen und wir dürften das nicht? Kannst mir das mal erklären?


----------



## Bears (18. August 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> RL-Vergleich - geh mal zu Deinem Friseur (auch Dienstleister wie wir) und sag dem: "Da! Die Schere hab ich mitgebracht, jetzt schneidest mir die Haare aber umsonst!"
> Meiner Meinung nach setzen sich zu viele Verzauberer einfach nicht geschlossen durch mit den Preisvorstellungen. Wenn jemand keinen mehr auf dem Server findet,
> der Crusader unter 150g verzaubert, dann wird er es auch kaufen, wenn er es unbedingt haben will... Wir haben den Preisverfall, eben genau wegen so einem Verhalten,
> das Du beschreibst.
> ...



was hat TG mit Preisverfall zu tun? Vielleicht brauche ich genau den Spieler dem ich es für nichts gemacht habe für, z.B. ne Robe. Wenn ich nur die Mats bringen muss und er kein TG will habe ich ja auch profitiert. Das ist ein Geschäft.


----------



## Impostor (18. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> man vergisst schnell, das man alles was es für die Highend Verzauberungen braucht eh schon hat (Ruten). Die Rezepte droppen sowieso in den Instanzen in die man einmal in der Woche geht und mit Glück bekommt man es auch noch. Also so riesig ist der Aufwand nun auch wieder nicht.



ja, nur das dumme ist halt bloß das der Drop nicht garantiert ist sonder Zufallsabhängig ist und in der Realität die Droprate teilweise eher gegen Null geht

wenn ich mir ansehe wie oft bei uns Sonnenfeuer, Seelenfrost oder Mungo gedropt ist


----------



## Senty (18. August 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Mungo ist auch ab 35 jedoch gibts ne lvl 29er Waffe deren itemlvl höher is und mungo somit draufgeht.



öh ja, aber nich für 29er twink, schafrichter nicht.

es kann sein das ein quest item, ein itemlvl von 35 hat, das man aber mit lvl 29 bekommt somit geht mungo drauf, aber mit lvl 29 kriegt man sicher keine waffe mit itemlvl 60^^


----------



## MightySten (18. August 2008)

Mr.ripped schrieb:


> .....
> ich mein? gehts noch Trinkgold verlangen? Hats euch irgendwo?
> 
> Trinkgeld ist ein betrag den ich für erbrachte leistungen zahle und davon hängen der Service (also was erbracht wurde) und die freundlichkeit ab.
> ...



Solche Kommentare sind mir die liebsten 
Trinkgold ist natürlich freiwillig, das stimmt schon. Aber es ist auch mein freier Wille, ob ich dir eine Verzauberung mache oder nicht. (Und nach deiner Äußerung hier wärest du ein Kandidat, der sicherlich keine Verzauberung vom mir bekäme)
Versteif dich nicht am Wort Trinkgold sonder nenne es Bezahlung für erbrachte Leistung. Und das bekommst du nirgendwo gratis. Keine Leistung ohne Gegenleistung - so sehe ich das.

Ach ja, dann werde doch Verzauberer, dann hast du eventuell mal Einblick, wie teuer es ist, den Maximumskill zu erlangen.
Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Tehodar (18. August 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> Was sind heutzutage schon 10 G? Eine Daily Ole wie leicht
> Also kann man da ruhig den Armen Entchantern helfen die habens eh net leicht
> 
> So Long



meine rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geb immer so 5-10 g tg je nach verzauberung manchmal auch mehr^^


----------



## FlatPro (18. August 2008)

Damals hab ich für Mungo verzaubern 50g bezahlt... damals hatten nur die Topgilden die Rezepte, aber mittlerweile vz das viele auch umsonst aber 10g ist ja praktisch nichts ....


----------



## Müllermilch (18. August 2008)

das TG darf er bestimmen.....wenn du kein bock hast lass es sein und wein nich rum xD


----------



## LeetoN2k (18. August 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> Ingis sind arme schweine die können keine Mats machen und keine Sachen die irgendein Schwein interesier o.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust* - Wolken in Nagrand absuagen - *hust*


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> das TG darf er bestimmen.....wenn du kein bock hast lass es sein und wein nich rum xD



boah, noch so einer, naja Int. wächst halt nicht auf Bäumen und lesen bevor man postet ist leider keine Pflicht, hilft aber enorm sinnvollerer Kommentare abzugeben.


----------



## Wynd (18. August 2008)

dann muss ich mich hier mal als alter grabber outen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! ich gebe selten taschengeld, es sei denn ich werde ausdrücklich darum gebeten. 10G sind ja mittlerweile echt nicht mehr viel und die bin ich dann auch bereit zu zahlen. mit meiner mage-dame lasse ich mir z.b. fürs porten auch nur die runen erstatten und meine ingenieurskünste darf auch jeder gratis in anpruch nehmen WENN er/sie mir die materialien dazu mitbringt. (kommt nicht allzuoft vor, weiß ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!). das ist für mich eine art geben und nehmen und ich habe sowohl mit ingineurskunst UND alchimie noch nie die dicke kohle gescheffelt.

ich hatte mit der o.g. methode übrigens auch nie schwierigkeiten. wenn ich etwas hergestellt haben möchte frage ich im handelchannel rum wer s kann (oder whispere manchmal sogar die an, die den gegenstand ins AH gestellt haben) und frage ob ich s hergestellt bekomme wenn ich die mats mitbringe. ganz selten ist dann mal jemand unfreundlich oder ignoriert mich. beim "suche entzauberer für meinen grünen lvl 67-crap" klappt das übrigens auch.


----------



## Nightwraith (18. August 2008)

Ich geb standardmäßig 10g TG, aber ich habs selten erlebt das einer von vornherein welches wollte...
is einfach ein Ding der Höflichkeit, is ja auch ein teurer Beruf und viel Gold isses ja nich.
Aber mit Lvl 29 Scharfrichter ?
Die Waffe soll mir einer zeigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (18. August 2008)

Ogannon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine kleine Frage: Wenn die ganzen armen Verzauberer Mats UND Trinkgeld verlangen: Was machen die dann bitte mit den Mats, die sie durchs Entzaubern von Sachen bekommen? Stur auf der Bank horten? Die landen doch sicher im AH, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden. jeder normalsterbliche, der kein Verzauberer ist, muss seine Mats ja irgendwo herbekommen. Und wo findet man die? Im AH. Und das meist nicht gerade billig. Also wie kommt es dann nun, dass Verzauberer arme Schweine sein sollen? So ganz Verstehen kann ich das nicht ...



Das ist recht leicht zu verstehen. Natürlich hat man immer die Bankfächer voller Mats, aber es gibt eben ein paar, die sind seltener. Eine Rechtschaffene Kugel für Kreuzfahrer dropped eben nur in Strat bei 2 oder 3 Mobs und dann nicht mal oft. Dementsprechend ist sie im AH teuer. Man kann nun den Preis inkl. Mats angeben, was bei Kreuzfahrer auf meinem Realm schon mal schnuffelige 150G sind. Dann haut man noch 10-20G drauf. Wenn ich nun schreibe Kreuzfahrer 170G sind die meisten geschockt. Ist also eher doof. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die keine Verzauberer sind und trotzdem ein paar Mats haben bzw. diese als Schnäppchen im AH gesammelt haben. Oder auch nur zum Teil. Das macht die Sache entsprechend günstiger...

Ja, wenn ich meine ganzen Mats ins AH stelle, hab ich ohne Probleme meinen Epic-Reitskill zusammen...aber nix mehr zum Verzaubern. Ich bin also nur in der Theorie reich ^^

Zum Thema "Stab mit Stärke": Ja, nun, wenn der droppt greift man einfach zu. Ist ja nicht so, daß man den oft bräuchte. Eigentlich brauchen Zauberklassen gar keine Waffe, aber auf die Hände gibt's keine Boni und die kann man auch nicht verzaubern. Außerdem gibt es an jeder Ecke einen neuen Stab als Questbelohnung hinterhergeworfen. Und das da "Eisiger Hauch" drauf war, ist doch völlig OK. Hat einen netten Effekt, dieses blaue Wabern. Wenn man keine epische Waffe hat, die lustige Effekte macht, kann man sich auch für recht wenig Gold sowas draufballern. Wenn es dann noch zur Skillung paßt, ist doch toll. Nicht vergessen: Es handelt sich um ein Rollenspiel. Wenn ich zwischen maximal-tollem Equip und gutem Equip mit zur Rollen passendem Aussehen wählen sollte, würde ich immer letzteres nehmen. Wer das Rollenspiel auf dem Altar der Effektivität opfert, kann auch Tic-Tac-Toe spielen, da geht das leichter...^^

D.


----------



## Dirahx (18. August 2008)

Nicht jeder Verzauberer ist ein armer Schwu....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (18. August 2008)

also ich überlasse es immer den leuten, wieviel TG sie mir für ein enchant geben. sind so gut wie immer 10g aufwärts. klar hats manchmal leute die dir 5g reinlegen und sich schon für extrem großzügig halten.

alles in allem kann man sich aber nicht beschweren. mungo geht weg wie warme semmeln.
obwohl, wenn ich dran denke die schweineteuer es war 375 zu skillen. das kommt nie wieder rein. verzauberkunst ist ein reines verlustgeschäft. man hat eigentlich nur den vorteil, sich selber ringe verzaubern zu können.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Das ist recht leicht zu verstehen. Natürlich hat man immer die Bankfächer voller Mats, aber es gibt eben ein paar, die sind seltener. Eine Rechtschaffene Kugel für Kreuzfahrer dropped eben nur in Strat bei 2 oder 3 Mobs und dann nicht mal oft. Dementsprechend ist sie im AH teuer. Man kann nun den Preis inkl. Mats angeben, was bei Kreuzfahrer auf meinem Realm schon mal schnuffelige 150G sind. Dann haut man noch 10-20G drauf. Wenn ich nun schreibe Kreuzfahrer 170G sind die meisten geschockt. Ist also eher doof. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die keine Verzauberer sind und trotzdem ein paar Mats haben bzw. diese als Schnäppchen im AH gesammelt haben. Oder auch nur zum Teil. Das macht die Sache entsprechend günstiger...
> 
> Ja, wenn ich meine ganzen Mats ins AH stelle, hab ich ohne Probleme meinen Epic-Reitskill zusammen...aber nix mehr zum Verzaubern. Ich bin also nur in der Theorie reich ^^
> 
> ...



Danke, es gibt doch noch "normale" Leute, mein Glaube an die Menschheit ist gerettet^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. August 2008)

Ich finde es immer witzig das alle von "TG" (Trinkgeld, Tringold) reden...

Trinkgeld zahlt man doch im Regelfall dem Kellner für sich, zu dem regulärem PReis dazu. 

Das worüber sich hier aufgeregt wird nennt sich "Arbeitslohn". Wenn ich sage es kostet 10g (Arbeitslohn) und jemand gibt mir 15g dann sind 5G Trinkgeld/gold. 

Das ist zum einen Geiz der Leute, zum anderem die Gewohnheit. Wenn ich was haben will frag ich meist im Handelschannel und wnen mich jemand anflüsterst frag ich was er denn dafür haben will. Meisten höre ich "nur die Mats". Dann pack ich immer etwas Gold mit ins Handelsfenster und meisten kommt dann "nimm das gold da weg, hab genug". 

Wenn z.B. das S2 anstatt Ehre bares Gold kosten würde sähe das ganz anders aus. Überhaupt fehlen im Spiel Möglichkeiten "massen" an Gold wie sie täglich dazu kommen dem Spieler wieder zu nehmen.


----------



## Fleischermeister (18. August 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Ich geb standardmäßig 10g TG, aber ich habs selten erlebt das einer von vornherein welches wollte...
> is einfach ein Ding der Höflichkeit, is ja auch ein teurer Beruf und viel Gold isses ja nich.
> Aber mit Lvl 29 Scharfrichter ?
> Die Waffe soll mir einer zeigen...
> ...



Nochmal für einen weiteren nichtleser aber posten : Ich hab mich VERTAN !! Meinte Kreuzfahrer nicht Scharfrichter !!!!


----------



## the Huntress (18. August 2008)

Die meisten Verzauberer die ich über dem Weg gelaufen bin haben nie ein Trinkgeld verlangt. Aus Höflichkeit (zb. wenn der VZ selbst die Stadt wechseln musste) zahle ich dann brav meine 10g oder es gibt extra noch einige Mats die übrig sind. Da ich mit meinen Druiden ebenfalls mühsam VZ skillen musste, weiß ich wie teuer dieser Beruf sein kann. Auch wenn jeder einen Verzauberer mal braucht, macht man trotzdem kaum Geld mit.

Aber mit dem Addon wird es sich dank Inschriftenkunde ändern.


----------



## Eddishar (18. August 2008)

Ich verlange immer nur ein Trinkgeld nach eigenem Ermessen. Da sind noch nie weniger als 5 Gold bei rumgekommen, meistens 10 Gold ... und noch nie ein dummer Kommentar, daher würde ich Dir raten, Deine Taktik zu ändern, wenn Du Dich daran störst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (18. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Danke, es gibt doch noch "normale" Leute, mein Glaube an die Menschheit ist gerettet^^



Hehe, gern geschehen. ^^  Habe mir fest vorgenommen, eine Char jeder Klasse zu haben und jeden Beruf möglichst mit allen Spezialisierungen zu machen. Ist zwar noch nicht möglich (nur 9 Chars pro Realm), aber kann ja noch kommen. Da bin ich weitgehend autark was Berufsfertigkeiten betrifft. Wenn dann noch Inschriftenkunde kommt, wird das noch einfacher. Bisher nehme ich von meinem Verzauberer die Mats und suche einen anderen, der mir die BoPs meiner anderen Chars verzaubert. Etwas umständlich. Natürlich zahle ich den geforderten Preis (ich kenne ja die Kosten) und wenn jemand nett war, gibt es noch Trinkgold obendrauf. 

D.


----------



## Sin'dorei (18. August 2008)

Jo ich bin auch VZ...
Verzauberer haben einfach mal die A-Karte gezogen...wärend andere ihre drops beim lvln im ah verkaufen...entzaubert der VZ sie um mats zu bekommen...dann will meistens keiner deine Verzauberungen unter skill 300 außer du verschenkst sie...
und wenn ich mir dann so anschaue wie andere Berufe ihre Ware überteuert im ah verkaufen...oder für die Herstellung gegen mats gold verlangen...
ich persönlich verlange kein gold solange der kunde zu mir kommt...meistens wird dann trotzdem so 0-5g gegeben...es ommt mir manchmal vor ich hab nur für die anderen vz hochgeskillt und das war dummerweise noch mein erster char...so das ich gold technisch immer auf dem letzten loch gepfiffen hab. Also vz ist kein beruf mit dem man gold verdient. Aber man muss auch sagen, dass mei raid immer froh ist (neben dem dmg^^) auch nen vz dabei zu haben, um die drops, die keiner will zu entzaubern und zum glück ist es mittlerweile so dass die vz mats auch im ah nen guten preis erzielen. Aber vz ist und bleibt (zumindest is WotLK neben ingi der beruf, mit dem man am wenigsten gold verdient und wo man auc noch undank erntet.


----------



## Erriel (18. August 2008)

Also wenn ich einen Beruf am skillen bin , verlange ich nichts für die Verzauberung. Nur eben die Mats.
Aber wenn ich auf meinem Server (Aman`Thul - Horde) hingehe und sage "Verzaubere Armschiene - Seelenstärke für mats +5g Tg" Kannst du dich darauf verlassen das die Leute die VZ zwar haben wollen, aber nicht einsehen das sie dafür auchnoch was bezahlen sollen. Zum teil gebe ich auch KOSTENFREI mal ein bisschen Arkanen Staub dazu. 

Ich verdiene mit Verzaubern sogut wie nie was, abundzu mal freiwillig gespendete 5g maximal.
Inzwischen stelle ich VZ Mats , die ich nicht brauche, in das AH und mache damit + die täglichen mein Gold. 

Ich bin einfach zu nett für diese Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spochtl (18. August 2008)

Mal zu der Sache mit Level 60 usw.
1) Kann der Twink ja auch nur zum Ausloten von Angeboten sein, immerhin will nicht jeder mit seinen Main Leute anflamen. Wobei Scharfrichter auch eine nette Verzauberung fürs PVP ist (Level 29 ist doch Ideal für PVP). Alternativ kann es auch sein das er einfach Dumm ist und nicht lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Twink kann ja auch das Item für den Main aufbewahren und verzaubern lassen, dann schickt er es weiter. Manche PVP Twinks kaufen Waffen für Ehre, in den unteren Leveln ist PVP eben leichter. Also die Chance ein Gladiatorenteil oder sowas zu bekommen wäre hoch. Hab ich schon des öfteren erlebt.

2) Wenn jemand kommt mit "andere machen es umsonst" bei guten Verzauberungen wo man echt lange für farmt, dann kommt von mir ein obligatorisches "wenn du meinst das dir jeman anderes das umsonst macht, dann lass mir meine ruhe, ich diskutiere nicht über den preis und ende". Wenn er dann noch flamed kommt er auf ignore und vorher noch ein "na dann such mal ein deppen der es umsonst macht". Lange rumärgern tu ich mich nicht, macht doch nur graue Haare (was bei Langen Haaren extremst auffällt). Kleinere Verzauberungen sind eben ein Taschengeld von ein paar Gold, so Zeug was halt jeder kann und vom Lehrer ist. Aber nicht das seltene Zeug wie eben Scharfrichter, was nicht jeder kann (schaut mal in Blascrafter wie selten das ist, die meisten Verzaubern nicht ausserhalb der Gilde)

3) Alle High End Verzauberungen kosten MIN. 100 Gold, du verzauberst nicht jeden Tag 10 Stück, die Zeit und die Kosten für den Beruf müssen wieder reingeholt werden. Wer meint nur 10 Gold verlangen zu müssen weil Ihm das sonst am Arsch vorbeigeht ist wie einer der bei Ebay Sachen für 1 Euro Gewinn raushaut und andere Händler abdrängt. Es gehört sich nicht solche dumpingpreise anzubieten, es macht den Markt kaputt. Ich habe damals für meinen Druiden mal Feurige Waffe verzaubern lassen, das kostete 20 Gold ohne Mats, mit Mats 120 Gold. So oder so macht er Geld, weil viele Verzauberer stellen mit einem Twink Mats ins AH und schreiben dann mit dem Char der Verzaubern kann die guten "Angebote" in den Handelschannel, die Chance das jemand die Mats vom Twink kauft sind hoch, weil er sie ja so positioniert das sie oben erscheinen. Solchen Leuten traue ich eben nicht. Man merkt aber oft das es gemacht wird wenn einer ein "Tagesangebot" schreibt, man im AH dann nach den Mats sucht und ein Spieler massenhaft davon eingestellt hat, nur so als Tipp wenn man das mal überprüfen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, meine zwei Cent für das Thema. Nicht entmutigen lassen, Verzauberer ist ein prima Geldmach Beruf. Wenn die Boons von anderen Verzauberern mal sehen das sich damit mal Geld machen lässt werden sie hoffentlich die Preise auch anziehen. Immerhin will ich mir einem Beruf Geld machen und nicht den Sklaven für andere spielen.


----------



## Darkdamien (18. August 2008)

hatte neulich so ne ähnliche geschichte, ich kauf mir die mats für gürtel der zauberwucht (u.a. 15 urfeuer und 2 nethervortex), schreib in 2er chan dass ich nen schneider such der mir des teil baut. wsp mich einer an "ja kann ich machen" also gut, in grp eingeladen, hingeportet und gefragt "sind 25g TG ok?" und bekomme zurück "äähm nein, normal bekomm ich dafür immer mehr als 100g" ich denk mir WTF?? und hab nur "lol" zurückgeschrieben und grp geleavt und weg, nen tag später hat ihn mir einer für 20g gemacht. ^^


----------



## Archîlles (18. August 2008)

also jetzt mal im ernst.. "die mats sind so teuer, da bezahlt man nicht noch extra gold"
gehts noch? was jucken mich die kosten für die dämmlichen mats mit dennen ihr bei mir ankommt?
mit euren mats hab ich nix zu tun, und irgendwie würde ich auch noch gerne was verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber jetzt mal zum ersteller dieses thread:
executioner - 300er skill?
anscheind meinst du wohl wirklich crusader.
"ich benutze meine waffe nicht oft" - ach ne, natürlich nicht. als mage soll dir deine waffe stats bringen *kopf -> wand*
ich empfehle dir spelldmg bzw. soulfrost/sunfire.
alles bei mir zu erwerben.. mit boni! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archîlles (18. August 2008)

und nochwas.. es wird NIEMALS einen 29er pvp twink mit executioner auf der waffe geben.. das erlaubt der enchant nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (18. August 2008)

10 Gold hat man mit einer Tagesquest verdient, von daher ein sehr günstiges Angebot. (Abgesehen von den Mats versteht sich) 

Und Scharfrichter ist auch ganz klar eine Verzauberung für Stufe 70.


----------



## Toilettensitz (18. August 2008)

Wenn er es bei anderen umsonst kriegt, warum soll er dann bei dir Gold zahlen?


----------



## Nonsinn (18. August 2008)

Der soll mal selber Enchanter skillen, dann weiß er wie viel G das kostet! Finde es nur fair, wenn man den Gegenüber für die Mühe, die er sich gemacht hat auch bissl belohnt.


----------



## MihAmb (18. August 2008)

Nonsinn schrieb:


> Der soll mal selber Enchanter skillen, dann weiß er wie viel G das kostet! Finde es nur fair, wenn man den Gegenüber für die Mühe, die er sich gemacht hat auch bissl belohnt.



klar, ist es nur fair die mühe des dienstleistenden zu belohnen...

aber siehs mal so: 
du gehst in ein restaurant und zahlst die rechnung für dein essen:

1. schreibt dir die servicekraft auch vor, wieviel trinkgeld du zu geben hast?
2. interessiert es dich wieviel die servicekraft zum erhalt des jobs invesiteren musste für bewerbungsunterlagen etc und später für die arbeitskleidung?

ich glaube nicht


----------



## Rabengott (18. August 2008)

Nonsinn schrieb:


> Der soll mal selber Enchanter skillen, dann weiß er wie viel G das kostet! Finde es nur fair, wenn man den Gegenüber für die Mühe, die er sich gemacht hat auch bissl belohnt.



Es ist generell immer so das man sein gegenüber für Berufliche gegenleistungen Entlohnt.


----------



## derdavorne (18. August 2008)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> hatte neulich so ne ähnliche geschichte, ich kauf mir die mats für gürtel der zauberwucht (u.a. 15 urfeuer und 2 nethervortex), schreib in 2er chan dass ich nen schneider such der mir des teil baut. wsp mich einer an "ja kann ich machen" also gut, in grp eingeladen, hingeportet und gefragt "sind 25g TG ok?" und bekomme zurück "äähm nein, normal bekomm ich dafür immer mehr als 100g" ich denk mir WTF?? und hab nur "lol" zurückgeschrieben und grp geleavt und weg, nen tag später hat ihn mir einer für 20g gemacht. ^^




habe auch vor 2-3 woche mir den gurt schneidern lassen udn 20 gold tg gegeben, freiwilliges tg... und gerade eben ne diskusion im handelschannel geführt, weil da einer anbietet den gurt zu schneidern und verlangt 70 gold tg..


ich meine, ok, manche verzauberungen oda ähnliches muss man sich erfarmen.. da muss man bissel mehr bezahlen, wie z.b. bei den epic beinrüstungen beim lederer... aber sollche sachen, die trash mobs in 25er raids sind, da hat man glück gehabt, bekommen und fertig... es ist kein aufwand sowas zu beschaffen, es gehen mit sicherheit net 24 leute einen begleiten, damit er paar rezepte bekommt.. 

nochma kurz: je nach aufwand für die beschafung des rezepts tg geben, je nach laune auch bissel mehr... 


PS: habe noch nie tg verlangt, immer nur freiwilliges tg


----------



## Matalo (18. August 2008)

Ich antworte erst gar nicht im Handelschannel wenn jemand nen Enchanter sucht und nicht angibt wieviel TG man dafür bekommt..
Klar, ich mache mir den aufwand um den Skill hochzubringen, entzauber alle Items wofür ich eigentlich Gold bekommen könnte vom Händler(bop) oder Auktionshäusele und dann noch den Leuten billig oder kostenlos die sachen Verzaubern? Nein Danke.
Man müsste meinen jetzt wo die Preise so extrem gestiegen sind im Auktionshaus und es Dailys gibt, die Leute auch mehr bezahlen könnten. (Mich interessiert auch nicht wie Teuer die sachen im AH waren..)

Sehe oft im Handelschannel: "Suche Verz. für Mungo. Mats vorhanden!" Die Leute sieht man meistens am nächsten Tag immernoch suchen im Handelschannel..
Dann heisst es: "HALLO IST KEIN VERZAUBERER ONLINE DER MUNGO KANN????????????????????????????????????????????"
Würde diese Person auch schreiben das es ein sehr grosszügiges Trinkgold geben würde, dann würde er sich wundern wieviele Verzauberer sich plötzlich melden tun..

Auch ein beispiel mit Schurke.. Leute sehen es manchmal nicht ein das man dem Schurken was kleines Spendet damit er eine Kassette öffnet.
"Wieso sollte ich? Schlossknacken skillen hatt dich ja nix gekostet!"..
Jo klar, wenn man in 30minuten von 0-350skillen könnte würde ich auch nix verlangen. Schlossknacken skillen ist Zeitaufwendig, später müssen auch noch Mobs geklatscht werden was bedeutet: Zeitverzögerung beim Skillen und Repkosten, dann kommt noch das ein Schurke täglich dauernd angelabert wird irgendwas zu öffnen.

...wer den Skill braucht und was Kostenlos oder gegen geringes Trinkgeld macht, ist ok. Wer aber höchsten Skill hatt und Khoriumschliesskassetten öffnet und/oder BC Verzauberungen kostenlos oder günstig macht, ist selberschuld..


----------



## Impostor (19. August 2008)

MihAmb schrieb:


> klar, ist es nur fair die mühe des dienstleistenden zu belohnen...
> 
> aber siehs mal so:
> du gehst in ein restaurant und zahlst die rechnung für dein essen:
> ...



und wenn man keine Ahnung hat stellt man schlechte Vergleiche auf
es sind 5-10% des Gesamtbetrages

und auch weiter ist der vergleich ganz mies, den die Bedienung bezieht ein Festes Gehalt und das Trinkgeld ist nur ein Bonus
wenn man für das alleinige haben von Verzauberung alle Monat einen Goldbetrag im Postfach hätte, dann würde niemand einen Obulus verlangen
aber so?
wozu gibt es Wikipedia wenn man´s nicht nutzt?
denn eher ist TG hier mit dem Tronc zu vergleich


> Der Tronc (französisch: Opferstock) ist die Bezeichnung der Trinkgeldkasse beim Roulette. Der Inhalt des Tronc wird unter den Angestellten der Spielbank aufgeteilt. Entgegen der vorherrschenden Meinung stellen diese Gelder kein Trinkgeld für das Personal dar, sondern sind deren Haupteinkommen.


trifft eher zu als dein Versuch Geiz zu rechfertigen
naja, bis auf das Teilen mit anderen

Außerdem sollte man natürlich so schlau sein und wissen das der Begriff Trinkgeld hier für die Verzaubererentlohnung nur mangels besserer alternativen benutzt wird


----------



## Crystania (19. August 2008)

10g sind durchaus okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (19. August 2008)

10g sind volkomen inordnung

würde mich als schmied mal freuen wenn jemand was von mir wollte...und vorallem auch was zahlt...


----------



## Barius (19. August 2008)

10g ist billig.

und wegen "ist aber nur ein Klick"

Stimmt. Trotzdem verlangen  Schneider,Lederer,.... auch was für 1 klick.

VZ ist einer der teuersten Berufe in WOW. Man ergattert ein seltenes Rezept.Naturlich wird es jeder für nen bestimmten TG verkaufen o0


----------



## Ekmir (19. August 2008)

also, bei schauts so aus, das ich gegen mats vz und erwarte nicht mal nen tg!!
(jeder vz der für mats und tg vz, is nen beutelschneider!!!!


mfg biesteria


warum, muß vz immer so teuer sein??


----------



## SixNight (19. August 2008)

bin selbst enchanter und die provi ist 100% gerechtfertig ! wieso soltle ich als schattenpriester für EUCH Mungo , Scharfrichter , unbändigkeit farmen wozu brauch ichs O_o ? kanns meinen eigenen chars eh nit verzaubern deswegen die provi ... Formel enchants 10g lehrer enchants wie 24 Ap auf armschienen haben keine Provi .. genau wie bei gems wieso sollte man euch wo man sich jede ver***** formel selbst gekauft haben dann keine provi verlangen dasn sinnloser thraid 
/close!


----------



## Agrimor (19. August 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass an 10G (egal für welchen Beruf) nichts auszusetzen ist. Wenn ich schnell etwas brauche und niemand meiner Freunde, der das kann, on ist (da ist es natürlich gratis) gebe ich immer lieber etwas zuviel als zuwenig TG. Schließlich hat sich jemand die Zeit genommen, MIR zu helfen und das ist mir dann auch was wert.


----------



## Ekmir (19. August 2008)

@ dem ars..

ich bin auch kein ach so heiliger priester oder hexenmeister, aber ich habe nunmal vz erlernt!! was ich sehr gut finde!!
was ich zum kotzen finde, sind einige preise!!!


----------



## SatansZorn (19. August 2008)

ich bin auch von 375 kräuter  nun auf verzauberer umgestiegen 
einzig und alleine weil man sich dann auf seine ringe +12 zauberschaden hauen kann ( zu wotlk wirds nochmal angehoben ) 
ist also wenn man kein gold mehr machen muss/will besser als kräuter oder ähnliches ( alchi kauft besser im ah als stunden lang selbst zu farmen ) 

ich bin jetzt bei fast 300 angelangt und habe heute mittag 10 x erhebliche bewegung ( wars glaube ) auf handschuhe oder armschiene verzaubert und habe es den leuten umsonst gegeben  ( besser als immer wieder ein und die gleiche armschine zu verzaubern nur um zu skillen ) 

von den 10 verzauberungen  habe ich 8 x danke gehört 
trinkgeld aber gab es von keinem einizgem spieler !

ja verzauberer ist wirklich ein sehr undankbarer job aber wie gesgat ich machs nur wegen den ringen 
sind immerhin 24 zauberschaden mehr ( bei 2 ringen ) die man ohne diesen beruf halt nicht hätte


----------



## Ekmir (19. August 2008)

hmm, vz bis skill 300 fast alles abr nen dank bekommst du nicht!!


----------



## Impostor (19. August 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> @ dem ars..
> 
> ich bin auch kein ach so heiliger priester oder hexenmeister, aber ich habe nunmal vz erlernt!! was ich sehr gut finde!!
> was ich zum kotzen finde, sind einige preise!!!



ja ne
10 Gold ist ja auch so ein Wucher -.-
da brauch man ja Stunden um das zu sammeln

nur weil Leute wie du es nicht einsehen wollen das man seine Ausgaben gerne auch wieder reinholen möchte sind die Preise so hoch
aber zum Glück werden solche eh bald mit Inschriftenkunde und Verzauberungsrollen überbrückt


----------



## Tk_Seppel (19. August 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> jo die anderen leute wollen keine items aus der inni.... und wollen auch nichts haben wenn man alles dispellt am ender der inni.. und der klick achja wie schon gesagt man darf hochskillen sich ziemlich teure ruten basteln und naja die mats aus der alten welt sind arschteuer. also heul nicht wegen 10g Tg oder Entlohnung rum. wo du wie von mir schon oben gepostet in 10min maximal holen kannst
> wen du das anders siehst bist du es nicht wert was verzaubert zu bekommen


les dir meinen beitrag nomma richtig durch bevor du so nen müll laberst, ich kenne viele dies so machen kara marken/farm run z.b.


----------



## Fragilia (19. August 2008)

Ach ja, das liebe Taschengeld für Dienstleistungen....

Ich bin jemand, der gerne etwas gibt, wenn mir jemand etwas herstellt, was ich selbst nicht kann.

ABER: liebe Freunde....verkaufen wir nicht nicht alle die mats schon zu teilweise gesalzenen Preisen im Auktionshaus....?

Und vor allem: ist der Verzauberer wirklich am ärmsten dran? Ihre Dienstleistungen dürften die begehrtesten sein...

Der Schmied hingegen hat die A...karte, vor allem weil er, wenn er kein tank ist, sich kaum etwas sinnvolles selbst herstellen kann. Zudem muss er die Sachen mit denen er skillt, auch noch weit unter Materialwert im Auktionshaus verkaufen, um überhaupt etwas rauszubekommen. Und später will seine Sachen auch keiner haben (verständlicherweise zugegebenermaßen, weil es eine Menge besserer Sachen in raids, als pvp-Belohnung und sogar in inis gibt)

Liebe Verzauberer, ihr habt auch ein Taschengeld redlich verdient, aber die ärmsten Schweine seid ihr nicht...

P.S.: Habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, das man sich mit WotLK auch als Holy-Pala eine schöne Rüstung schmieden kann.


----------



## Itto (19. August 2008)

mir hat schon wer 5g für nen portal in die Hand gedrückt(habs abgelehnt) , dann sind 10g als trinkgeld Peanuts!
schon die Rute kostet für den Verzauberer unmengen da muss man schon 80-90 entchants machen (je 10g tg) um die matskosten gedeckt zu haben ... denkt drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (19. August 2008)

Bin Verzauberer... habe ca 4000g fürs skillen ausgegeben.
Habe als ich den Skill voll hatte meine angesammelten Blue/Epicitems die ich nicht bruach verkauft und so ca 6000Gold gemacht+ wenn ich jetzt noch neue Items bekomme verkauf ich die Mats die ich rauszieh auch.
Btw. Vote for Arena/PVP items dissbarmachen!! >.<

Verzauberer ist der coolste Beruf ueberhaupt.

Wenn ich jemand lese im Handelschan, der etwas verz. haben will, schreibe ich ihn an mit dem Matslink. Spenden sind bei mir freiwillig. Ich muss eig nie jemand anschreiben und ihm wegen TG aufmerksam machen, das ist eig. selbstverständlich.

Wenn nicht, dann ists halt nich so schlimm, hauptsache man hat jemandem geholfen und er hat evtl sogar dein Namen gemerkt.

Also wars dein Fehler..


----------



## VeN0r` (19. August 2008)

Naja eigl. ganz einfach für freunde etc. wird natürlich umsonst enchantet die craften mir auch alles umsonst!

Lowbop Lehrerverz. will ich eigl nicht für bzw. melde ich mich da nicht mehr ^^ kann eh jeder.

Aber sachen wie Mungo, Sonnenfeuer etc. Wenn mir das TG (trinkgold?! würds eher kleine aufwandsentschädigung nennen) denn nur enchanter wissen wie lange es dauert sich eine beschissene Formel zu farmen... und das vorallem in kara o.ä. 

und wenn mir jemmand beim waffenenchant mit 1g  oder 5g kommt, pack ich dem seine enchant mats grade wegs wieder zurück und wünsch ihm viel spaß beim suchen von jmd. anderen ...


----------



## Sukie (19. August 2008)

Meine Magierin ist auch Verz auf 310.. ich habe aber t.w. ganz andere Probs als Trinkgeld. Mir ist in der letzten Zeit häufig aufgefallen, das die Leute nach den Mats betteln, obwohl man ausdrücklich im Handelschannel geschrieben hat "gegen Mats!" Kann leider zwar noch kein Scharfrichter, Mungo oder dergleichen. Aber das passiert mir ganz häufig... so nach dem Motto :

Ich : Verzaubere gegen Mats [Waffe - Feurige Waffe] [Waffe - Eisiger Hauch] [Waffe - Unheilige Waffe] etc...
Er : Was kostet [Waffe - Eisiger Hauch]?
Ich : Na die Mats, hatte ich ja auch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er : Die Mats hab ich aber nicht...
Ich : Sry dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen
Er : Kannst du nicht die Mats besorgen und ich zahle dir 2g?


Da frag ich mich immer ob ich jetzt lachen oder heulen soll -.-

LG Sukie


----------



## Sefer (19. August 2008)

Verzauberer ist der geilste Beruf... hab alle Quest in der Scherbenwelt gemacht... und es gibt so viele rare Quest rewards... so hab ich schon ca. 100 Große Prismasplitter zusammentzaubert unmengen Große Planaressenzen und Arkanen Staub...

Hab mir damit mein 2. Epic fliegen finanziert

-------------------------

Nebenbei sau glück gehabt, das einer dachte die Formel Abhärtung +15 auf Brust is schrott und stellte die für 8g Sofortkauf ins AH... War bis vor kurzem der einzige aktive Verzauberer mit +15 abhärtung auf Brust auf meinem Server, dass mir viele Leute bis zu 40g Tg gegeben haben...

Außerdem war ich Main-Enchanter meiner ehemaligen Gilde, die mir 351-375 mit Mats finanziert hat und alles was keiner brauchte in Raids, bekam ich... Musste dies aber nicht entchanten, wenn ich dies gebrauchen könnte, wie Verstärker/Ele Equipt... da ich Heal geskillt bin... und wenn ich irgentwann noch was besseres bekommen hab, hab ich Kristalle der Leere umsonst gehabt...

Aber nicht viele haben solch glück... jetzt lese ich im Handelschannel alle 10-15 Sekunden... Ich verzaubert dies und das... finde kaum noch Kunden und so geht es wohl vielen... zumindest auf meinem Server...

Viele die skillen wollen.... bieten schon Verzauberungen umsonst mit Mats an und das bei 300+ skills


----------



## b1ubb (19. August 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> Ich : Verzaubere gegen Mats [Waffe - Feurige Waffe] [Waffe - Eisiger Hauch] [Waffe - Unheilige Waffe] etc...
> Er : Was kostet [Waffe - Eisiger Hauch]?
> Ich : Na die Mats, hatte ich ja auch geschrieben
> 
> ...



wahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hatte gestern fast das selbe, ich schreibe im 2er

Stelle gegen Mats und 15g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 her.

Er: 15g ist ja ur billig ich nehm 5 stück
Ich: Jo komm Shat mitte
Er: Handelsfenster auf 75g - Grün Handel
Ich: Jo danke und wo sind die Mats
Er: Dachte ich bekomm 5x 
Ich: Kannst du lesen ?
Er: So ein shit, ja dann gib halt gold back

Ich: Gildenchat: Mir hat gerade ein Typ einfach so 75g gegeben, soll ich es ihm zurückgeben ?
Gilde: Ne
Gilde: Wahahah - NEIN !
Ich: Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich: Danke

<3 it !


----------



## Bears (19. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bist ein ganz Toller


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> also, bei schauts so aus, das ich gegen mats vz und erwarte nicht mal nen tg!!
> (jeder vz der für mats und tg vz, is nen beutelschneider!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




was ist an 10g pro verzauberung verkehrt??


@ b1ubb ich bräuchte das teil schickst es mir für 15g auf Terrordar? so buffed rabatt?^^

@vorposter jaja vollquot spasst


----------



## Shaguar93 (19. August 2008)

3r1k schrieb:


> hmm... nen 29er der scharfrichter will.... war da nicht was mit ab lvl 60...  seltsam.


jo haste recht ,aber bei quest waffen kannst schon mit lvl 29 scharfrichter


----------



## Shaguar93 (19. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


b1ubb du bist mein held!


----------



## b1ubb (19. August 2008)

wie ich wusste das jetzt die flames kommen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

ja macht ihn fertig macht ihn platt und nebenbei zietiert noch seinen ganzen beitrag go leute go leute -.-


verzauberer/ alchie/ käruterkunde beste berufe find ich und schneiderei auch noch


----------



## b1ubb (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> verzauberer/ alchie/ käruterkunde beste berufe find ich und schneiderei auch noch



und lederer ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (19. August 2008)

streetzwei schrieb:


> naja bin ja auch vz aber bekomme immer so 5-50g trinkgold je nach verzauberung und menge



hmmm.... ich weiß dann net, was ich falsch mache... spiele zwar auch aufm zirkel, aber ich muss mich freuen, wenn ich überhaupt trink"gold" bekomme..

@TE: ja, die Verzauberkunst ist ein undankbarer Job... aber wie heißt es so schön bei manchen? "warum gibst du nem schurken gold fürs schlossknacken?" 

ich weiß, passt hier ent rein, aber theorethisch ist das "schlossknacken" ähnlich wie das verzaubern... manche können es, manche nicht, es gibt trink"gold", es gibt keins....


greets
Narisa


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

naja wen man den nutzen nimmt ist der lederer doch nur gut wegen der hoseverzuberung aber das auch nur bei meeles^^

schmied= grösster scheis beruf -.- ich glaub ich verlern den hat eh kein nutzen hab ich immernoch ent auf 375 -.-^^


----------



## b1ubb (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen man den nutzen nimmt ist der lederer doch nur gut wegen der hoseverzuberung aber das auch nur bei meeles^^



nunja, lederer ist eher ein DPS beruf.
Wir haben das mal getestet mit 4 leuten in der Grp die Lederer sind.

Jeder zündet nacheinander die Trommeln ( Trommel der Schlacht )
poah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein melee herz hat gestrahlt. Am ende waren 200 dps mehr drin ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist bei Brutallus eine ganze menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (19. August 2008)

Die meisten Verzauberer, die nicht in meiner Gilde sind, nehmen ein nicht definitertes Trinkgeld. Ich geb da immer zwischen 25 und 50 Gold, weil ich keinen Goldmangel habe. Ich selbst bin Juwelenschleifer und Verzauberer, habe Verzauberkunst aber nicht bis zum Maximum geskillt und wechsel mit der Expansion auch auf Schriftgelehrter.

Der Beruf des Verzauberers bringt meiner Meinung nun meiner Beobachtung nach auf unserem Server nur dann Gold, wenn man Sachen splittert und die Splitter ins AH stellt. Die Verzauberer auf Alleria-Ally-Seite liefern sich manchmal im Handelschannel wahre Spam-Orgien. Die Einzige, die es originell macht ist Ayoria, ich finde ihre Werbebildchen im Chat eine witzige Idee, leider bleiben schlechte Kopien nicht aus und so wurde aus einer originellen Idee leider eine nervige Sache.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Verzauberkunst bisher der teuerste Beruf und die schwierigste Art, Geld zu machen.


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

ach ja stimmt die trommel voll vergesen^^

naja gut dan sind es halt 2 sachen für die man einenr baucht^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (19. August 2008)

Für den besten Beruf in WoW ist es mir glatt wert - mit Inscription wird es noch geiler 
Und, man kann schon gut Kohle mit Verzaubern machen. Man muß nur wissen wie.


----------



## Parkway (19. August 2008)

als mein schurkle 36 war hab ich ihm auf omenschwert und bezwinger 2x feurige waffe spendiert, habs im channel gesucht und gleich antwort bekommen. der VZ kam dann auch von OG nach UC weil mein RS auf cd lag und als ich ihm 15g ins fenster legte sagte er ich solls wieder raus nehmen. T6 shamy

tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zahl auch gern was, wer da heut noch geizt (in wow^^) der macht was falsch


----------



## Laeknishendr (19. August 2008)

ist ja nur Spielgeld


----------



## Kabamaan (19. August 2008)

ich würde net gleich ne spende festlegen sondern würde sagen ich verzaubere scharfrihter dann wird normalerweisetg gegeben 
wenn ers net tut gut keine verzauberung.....


----------



## Hadez6666 (19. August 2008)

Ich nehme z.B. mats + 15G pro Waffen Verzauberung es sei denn Sie sind Deff oder Heal geskillt dann zahlen die Spieler 5G. Alle kleinen VZ kosten bei mir 5G.


----------



## phexus (19. August 2008)

Ich habe eine lvl35 Verzauberin zum Entzaubern meiner Sachen, die ist im Skill auf 300 und beherrscht die gängigen Sachen wie Feurige, Eisige, Unheilige Waffe, Dämonentöten, Lebensdiebstahl und Kreuzfahrer und bietet das manchmal an.
Frag nicht wie viele dumme Diskussionen ich schon hatte. Ich farme die Mats und biete dann die Komplettverzauberung an. Fertig. 
Es gibt so viele Leute, die dirn Stack Kupfer für 20g anbieten. Wenn die aber mal was wollen, muss es geschenkt sein. 
Ist schon eine verdorbene verkrüppelte Kreatur, die wow Community.

Der allerallerdümmste Beruf überhaupt ist Schmied. Mal braucht einer irgendne Rute, dann kann man was verkaufen aber das ist dermassen selten. Meldet man sich auf die Frage im /2:
:suche Arkanitrute!
und man whispert: kann ich dir herstellen
kriegt man zur Antwort: haste Mats? 
Natürlich, aber lauf du erst mal selber los um was zu besorgen, denk ich und lass ihn machen. Wenn er dann wiederkommt, ist er mit jedem Preis der Welt einverstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (19. August 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> hmmm.... ich weiß dann net, was ich falsch mache... spiele zwar auch aufm zirkel, aber ich muss mich freuen, wenn ich überhaupt trink"gold" bekomme..
> 
> @TE: ja, die Verzauberkunst ist ein undankbarer Job... aber wie heißt es so schön bei manchen? "warum gibst du nem schurken gold fürs schlossknacken?"
> 
> ...



nunja, trink-gold ist auch eine freiwillige sache, ähnlich wie mit dem trinkgeld im restaurant.
meine priesterin hat immer trinkgeld bekommen, lag wohl auch daran, wenn ich für mich werbung gemacht habe, hab ich nix dergleichen verlangt.

@verz. allgemein. wenn ihr gold verlangt dann bitte provision, trinkgeld ist immer freiwillig.

und das verzauberer nix verdienen, hm. von wem sind dann die tonnenweise mats im ah, die doch recht gut weggehen, werden die von bergbauern da rein gelegt? ich denke mal das meiste kommt doch sicher von verzauberern. ich hab mir mit dem beruf ne goldene nase verdient.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. August 2008)

10 G gehen absolut in Ordnung.

Zu mir ist mal ein Verzauberer extra nach SW gekommen. Obwohl er dann mit dem Ruhestein wieder zurück nach
Shatt musste. Für die 2 Verzauberungen habe ich ihm dann 40 G Trinkgeld gegeben.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. August 2008)

Was die Mats im AH angeht:

Nicht jeder VZ ist daran beteiligt. Ich Z.b. bunker fast alles weil es im AH viel zu wenig bringt, außer natürlich das was ich selber brauchen würde und nicht habe.

Und was ist mit Juwelenschleifen? Die Mats sondiert man größtenteils aus Erzen - dürfen die also auch kein Gold verlangen da sie ja an den Mats verdienen? 

Gitl dann gleiches auch für den Schriftgelehrten mit WotLK? Wer da also glaubt das große Gold zu amchen wird es dnan wohl auch knicken können weil - verdient ja an den Mats.


----------



## Fast Jack (19. August 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Die meisten Verzauberer, die nicht in meiner Gilde sind, nehmen ein nicht definitertes Trinkgeld. *Ich geb da immer zwischen 25 und 50 Gold*, weil ich keinen Goldmangel habe. Ich selbst bin Juwelenschleifer und Verzauberer, habe Verzauberkunst aber nicht bis zum Maximum geskillt und wechsel mit der Expansion auch auf Schriftgelehrter.
> 
> *Der Beruf des Verzauberers bringt meiner Meinung nun meiner Beobachtung nach auf unserem Server nur dann Gold, wenn man Sachen splittert und die Splitter ins AH stellt.* Die Verzauberer auf Alleria-Ally-Seite liefern sich manchmal im Handelschannel wahre Spam-Orgien. Die Einzige, die es originell macht ist Ayoria, ich finde ihre Werbebildchen im Chat eine witzige Idee, leider bleiben schlechte Kopien nicht aus und so wurde aus einer originellen Idee leider eine nervige Sache.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Verzauberkunst bisher der teuerste Beruf und die schwierigste Art, Geld zu machen.




Selfowned?
Wenn ich 25-50g pro VZ bekommen würde wär ich superreich. 
Defacto sind es im Schnitt wie gesagt eher 10g und damit hat man seine Ausgaben nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder drinnen, aber Gold farmen geht anders definitiv schneller.

B1ubb hat recht. Im High-End-Contend sind andere Berufe gut als im T4-5 Contend. Schneidern wird z.B. im T6 & Sunwell recht schwach, ist aber in T4-5 der beste Beruf. Lederer kann nur Drums, aber die sind im Moment so imba, dass es Lederer zum besten Endgame-Beruf macht.
Wir VZs habens relativ gut erwischt, denn so schlecht sind die Ringverzauberungen nicht, aber Lederer profitieren im Moment am meisten.


----------



## Arahtor (19. August 2008)

Naja bin Alchi deswegen kann ich deine Probs nicht ganz verstehen aber ich bekomme z.B. auch nur 5 bis 15g wenn ich was transmutiere und das kann ich nur 1x am Tag


----------



## Aratosao (19. August 2008)

Also für Schafrichter sind 10g doch recht Akzeptabel oder? Das war halt nen Dummer spaten der nix vom verhandeln verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind immer die leute die Bogen der Sengpfeile oder so für 500g+ ins AH stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach auf igno stellen und weiter den /2 channel zuspame...eh...beglücken mit unseren angeboten :-D

Lg Ara


----------



## Shadria (19. August 2008)

10G für Scharfrichter als "Arbeitslohn"?.... eindeutig viel zu wenig!

Bei mir "unbekannten" Spielern verlang ich mind. 50G.... hängt auch bissel vom Verhandlungsgeschick des "Kunden" ab. Wenn die Leute es für "umsonst" oder nur für 5-10G haben wollen... tja... dann sollen sie halt zu diesen Leuten gehen die das für diesen Preis machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man bedenkt, was es kostest Verzauberungskunst auf 375 zu skillen, dann sind doch 10G für solch eine Verzauberung schlichtweg ein Witz....


----------



## der-Reaper (19. August 2008)

also ka ich bin ingame net so gierig hab den schneider von meinem goldfaden 40g tg gegeben


----------



## Dirahx (19. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XDDD

DAS IST HORDE!!!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. August 2008)

Ein kleines Wirtschaftsbeispiel:

Zur Zeit ist es das Hauptproblem das Verzauberer ihre Verzauberungen nicht wie andere Berufe ihre VZ im AH anbieten können wird sich ja mit WotLk ändern. Bedeutet ein Schriftengelehrter und VZ tun sich zusammen und farmen auch die Mats zusammen und stellen dann die VZ-rollen ins ah und teilen sich den Gewinn.

Mach ich auch bin Transmuti Meister und hab mich mit nen Juwe zusammen geschlossen er besorgt folgende Mats Urfeuer /Urerde und die grünen Steinchen je nach drop rate ich schick ihm mit twink auch mal ein Stack erz zum sondiere. Ich transe die Rohesteine er schleift je nach Preislage im Ah und dann verkauft die Gem und der Gewinn wird geteilt oder in Rohstoffe gesteckt weil lootglück ist auch entscheidend.

Meine Meinung zu anderen Berufen wie Schneider ist wenn man keine höheren Rezepte hat ist es auch blöd Gold zu machen außer mit den FAden und da muß man auch die MAts farmen wie blöde. Urleben gibts bloß in Kräutern oder von den riesen in Zangas.

Das meiste Gold machen Lederer auch nur mit den Rüstungsverbesserungen und ein paar epic rezepte.

Aber Alchi ist der einzige Beruf der wirklich Gold macht weil Tränke und Fläschchen werden immer gebraucht.

Und Ingi ist auch nicht grade eine Goldquelle die Zielfernrohre sind Ladenhüter und die Einspritzungen sind ab wotLk sinnlos dank debuff. Und Munstacks verkaufen sich auch ganz schlecht da es diese ja ab wohlwollenden ruf bei Hüter der Zeit und Violetten Auge bessere gibt


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. August 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Naja bin Alchi deswegen kann ich deine Probs nicht ganz verstehen aber ich bekomme z.B. auch nur 5 bis 15g wenn ich was transmutiere und das kann ich nur 1x am Tag




Also transmutieren für andere und nur in den Bereich kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ist mir der cd zu schade drum. Als Elixier Meister oder TRänke meister ist das was anderers wenn die gegen Mats sachen herstellen und procs verschenken bzw fürn Geistesblitz Gold geben denn die haben kein Cd. bei schneiderei ist es doch daselbe 3 Tage cd für Zauber/Schatten/urmondstoff muß schon mehr als nur 15g rausspringen immerhin kann ich es dann 3 TAge nicht .


----------



## Tyranei (19. August 2008)

Also wirklich in Zeiten wo Bc seinem Ende immer Näher Rückt sind 10g nichts


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

also mungo ist mir 21 g wert,da wuerd ich mich freuen scharfrichter so billig zu kriegen.
von mir gaebe es extra tg


----------



## Vlun (19. August 2008)

Merke das als Juwi auch immer. Da kosten die Vorlagen für die Rare-Steine 500-800g im AH und wenn ich die schleife bekomme ich 1-2g. Irgendwie geht das nicht auf. Wenn ich dann ne Bemerkung mach, dass ich das irgendwie nen bisschen wenig finde kommt meistens das gleiche Argument: "Ist doch kein epic gem" ... Ja klar! Nur kosten mich Epic Rezepte 40g und die kann jeder, die Rare Rezepte sind wesentlich seltener und wie schon gesagt um ein Vielfaches teurer. Aber da schert sich keiner drum.


----------



## Mayven (19. August 2008)

ich fidne 10g ist ok, nur meistens gibt es nur 1g oder so.

Soll er doch zu jemanden anders gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (19. August 2008)

Inferis schrieb:


> da du flames wünschst: ahja scharfrichter brauch nen skill von 300? das wäre mir aber verdammt neu.
> 
> eisiger hauch? WEH TEH EFF? wer nimmt dich bitte so mit Zul Aman?
> 
> ...




wenn man nichts zu sagen hat .... *gähn*


zum Thema:
ich finde die möglichkeit mit dem verzauberer gold zu verdienen schon länger
ziemlich bescheiden. das hat zum glück mit dem nächsten addon ein ende, dann 
werden die verzauberungen genauso gut zu handeln sein wie kräuter oder erze. *freu*

mfg


----------



## YasoNRX (19. August 2008)

Es gibt sogar leute die bei Mungo über 50g Tg wollen+ die mats die man besorgen muss


----------



## Geige (19. August 2008)

es is halt so die mats sind sau teuer und dann muss man halt an was anderem sparen!
is doch klar das ich dem verz. ned noch 100g gebe und nochmal 500g an mat kosten!
wenn die mats billiger wären wär auch das tg höher!
die splitter sind sau teuer da verdient ein verz. dran ok gut
dann muss es halt mein verz. ausbaden weil er weniger tg bekomme...
is doch so oder?
verlangt für splitter ned so wucherpreise dann verdient ihr auch mehr gold durch tg!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. August 2008)

Mir ist meine Zeit mitlerweile zu schade um für Beträge unter 50 Gold auf den Twink umzuloggen und dann ewig zu warten bis der "Kunde" alle Mats im AH gekauft hat. Entweder es ist jemand von der Gilde oder ein Freund dem ich was verzauber, und dann kostenlos, oder ich mach weiter meine Dailies und verdiene ein Vielfaches.

Die Verzauberer die immer noch die Energie aufbringen in OG zu stehen und Kunden suchen haben meinen Respekt. Das ist echt Engagement zum Hungerlohn....aber bei anderen Berufen ja nicht anders. Aber zum GLück kommt ja mit dem Addon die Lösung für dieses Problem. Dann kann man Enchants wie Sockel verkaufen, und dann meckert auch keiner mehr über die Preise !!!

Edit: Bei meinem Ingi heist es mitlerweile nicht mehr TG sondern UG (Umlogg Gebühr)


----------



## Lootelf (19. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Er : Wie arm bist du denn, als Mage Eisiger Hauch auf deinen Stab zu machen ?
> Ich : Weil ich Frost geskillt bin und dachte das passt, ausserdem brauch nen Mage seine Waffe so gut wie nie
> Er : du noob, dein Stab hat auch noch 5 Stärke, die brauch nen Mage erst recht nicht.
> Ich : Ich weiss, der Stab ist halt so wie er ist gedropt, was denn nun willst du den Scharfrichter ?



Wo er Recht hat, hat er recht. Wobei Noob an der Stelle, mit Verlaub, noch sehr höflich war.
Doch da kommen wir sogleich zur Frage, wie du mit dem Equip an [Formel: Waffe Scharfrichter] gekommen bist.



> Ach ja : Flames wie immer erwünscht, zwecks allgemeiner Erlustigung.



Immer wieder gern.


----------



## Impostor (19. August 2008)

irgendwie ist erstaunlich wie viele immer noch nicht kapieren wollen das es Kreuzfahrer geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und Kreuzfahrer für´n PvP-Wimp bzw. überhaupt umsonst?
Ja ne is klar

so Kugeln und Splitter kosten ja nix, kann man ja beim Händler umme Ecke holen


----------



## Wartalk (19. August 2008)

Also Ich bin ebenfals selber Verzauberer , und da muss man nun wirklich schon einiges an gold für skillen reinstecken, daher finde ich, sollte man als High-End Verzauberer, wenn man sachen wie Mungo/seelenfrost/sonnenfeuer/Scharfrichter kann, sollte man auch ein gewissen TG bestehen können, da es schon mit viel auffand zu verbinden ist, die Formel überhaupt zu bekommen!
Ich schreibe immer, gegen TG, Wie viel, ist meistens ihnen überlassen, aber bei verzauberungen wie Scharfrichter, geben viele auf meinem server (Nathrezim) Freiwillig ausreichend TG, das letzte mal für Sharfrichter habe ich 50g TG bekommen.
Es geben nicht immer alle so viel TG, aber 5g für die low vz´s und bis zu 50g für die mächtigeren Verzauberungen.

So long, 

MfG W4rT4|k


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> es is halt so die mats sind sau teuer und dann muss man halt an was anderem sparen!
> is doch klar das ich dem verz. ned noch 100g gebe und nochmal 500g an mat kosten!
> wenn die mats billiger wären wär auch das tg höher!
> die splitter sind sau teuer da verdient ein verz. dran ok gut
> ...


lol wie arm dan lass dir was entzaubern mal sehen wie viel einspliter an mats wert ist.
500g ist sehr wenig,bei uns kosten mats 1,2k.
und die verz sind nicht schuld


----------



## Mofeist (19. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> es is halt so die mats sind sau teuer und dann muss man halt an was anderem sparen!
> is doch klar das ich dem verz. ned noch 100g gebe und nochmal 500g an mat kosten!
> wenn die mats billiger wären wär auch das tg höher!
> die splitter sind sau teuer da verdient ein verz. dran ok gut
> ...




dann farm was anderes und stells ins AH und kauf von dem gold die mats. oder meinst du uns verzauberen werden die mats so in den ars*h gesteckt?


----------



## Eleggor (20. August 2008)

also find das knausern da voll krasss übertrieben weil auf ne kara oder ssc waffe mach ich mal net so was teures und wen ich t5+ bin was sind dan schn 10 g  einmal sterben ftw


----------



## Darkowar (20. August 2008)

Ign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige antwort


----------



## Darkowar (20. August 2008)

Is ja schon inf bei wow zu viel gold .und trotzdem sind sie geizig beim VZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (20. August 2008)

da ich eine faule sau bin profitieren VZ,Schneider,Alchis und Juwes bei mir

Alchi 5g Taschengeld global
VZ 2-5 Gold per ench (großes Enches +81 heal /40 spell dmg 10-15)
Schneider Heilfaden 20-25g
Juwes 10g per Epic Gem 20g per Rare 

Ich hab genug Gold und verbrauch dies auch nur für Pots/Flasks/Enches für den Raid und die Daylies geben mehr als genug also gbet den Leuten Taschengeld wenn sie schon so freundlich sind und euch Zeit witmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (20. August 2008)

10g OMG man seit ihr reihc ich hätte gerne 10g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

scherz nen 10 g tg ist nicht viel als okann man des schon verlangen aber manche übetreiben bei uns imemrm it tg machen wolten für 40 spell auf waffe 50g tg


----------



## Medmud (20. August 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> da ich eine faule sau bin profitieren VZ,Schneider,Alchis und Juwes bei mir
> 
> Alchi 5g Taschengeld global
> VZ 2-5 Gold per ench
> ...



welcher server ich kom mal rüber will vielllllllllllllllllllll  tg von dir pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gebbi aka Jigsaw (20. August 2008)

ich finde 10g völlig in ordnung... und wenn andere es umsonst machen kennt er sicher andere und why geht er dann nicht zu denen?


----------



## Legacy (20. August 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> welcher server ich kom mal rüber will vielllllllllllllllllllll  tg von dir pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




war die ganze Zeit auf Madmortem, aber jetzt wieder Horde auf Taerar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein aber ehrlich ist es so, dass die Leute Zeit aufbringen um andere Leute's Equipp zu verbessern, dies sollte im allgemeinen den Leuten was wert sein wobei ja 10g wirklich nicht die welt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (20. August 2008)

Look at THIS!!! http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NDAzM3wx


----------



## Sercani (20. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Sercani (20. August 2008)

omfg keiner will mienen überaus und exorbitant unwichtigen flame akzeptieren -.- 
i geh schloffn


----------



## Medmud (20. August 2008)

Sercani schrieb:


> Look at THIS!!! http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NDAzM3wx



past wirklich hier rein


----------



## Logeras (20. August 2008)

Tk_Seppel schrieb:


> was is nur immer schlimm finde die leute "erwarten" ein tg sinn des tg ist es aber das man es freiwillig gibt. Wenn dann währe es eine entlohnung für die "arbeit" die man geleistet hat *hust* 1 klick im handelsfenster *hust*. außerdem wie kann man als verz bitte arm sein? farmruns auf inis machen > entzaubern > ah und gut is, verz mats braucht jeder mal. (ok das mit den farmruns is so ne sache wenn du nich die richtige gruppe hast)
> 
> 
> 
> mfg




Deswegen heisst es bei uns auf dem Server Klickboni und nicht Tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Ragbath (20. August 2008)

Meine Ansage ist immer VZ ggn mats und TG einige geben 5g andere 10 manche 20, wenn man das Tg selbst im vorraus bestimmt denke ich sollte man nach der seltenheit des rezeptes gehen z.b. für stärke auf armschienen kann man keine 10g verlangen aber für rezepte bei denen man 1. gutes equip haben muss um überhaupt die inze zu gehen und 2. dropluck kann man schon 10g fragen


----------



## Fumacilla (20. August 2008)

Schnorrer gibt es immer wieder *singz

ich bekomme und gebe eigentlich immer (is natürlich abhängig von sympathy) zw. 5 und 15g TG... irwie mus man ja an sein geld kommen... ich nehm sogar fürs schließkasetten öffnen 50s pro schloss...


----------



## Torfarn (20. August 2008)

Ich bin auch Verz. mit max skill kann leider keine raid dropps aber wenn ich mir was verzaubern lassen will gebe ich auch so ab 5g aufwärts je nach menge und verzauberung und an alle verzauberer wenn ihr n bank char habt geht viele inis oder farmt irgendwo die seltenen oder dropps dissen mit glück bekommt man noch n splitter die zum bank char schicken relativ billig ins ah setzen und verzauberungen anbieten so bekommt ihr aufjedenfall gold


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (20. August 2008)

Rhons Farmer Tip:

Einfach massig Arkanostoffarmschinen herstellen und entzaubern...gibt immer nen Prismasplitter...innerhalb von 2 TAgen 1000g gemacht...aber nich weitersagen^^

Von wegen arme Verzauberer...


----------



## Safed (20. August 2008)

Moinsn,

es is dein gutes Recht TG zu verlangen doch nicht unbedingt nötig. Hab selbst nen Enchanter auf 375 und kann fast alles - die Highenchants bis auf 2 - und so lang der Kunde die Mats bringt liegt das TG bei ihm ob er mir was gibt oder nicht. Im Endeffekt is es doch nicht seine schuld warum man so viel Gold in den Beruf gesteckt hab. Ich hab kein einziges Gold in meinen Beruf Investiert und bin Instanzen gegangen bis ich die Rezepte hatte.


----------



## Carnificis (20. August 2008)

also ich selber biete immer meine vz's 4free an allerdings geben dann die meisten trotzdem im schnitt 20g tg, meiner meinung nach ist ein tg kein tg wen man sagt, dass der kunde es bezahlen muss, wär ja so als ob dir der kellner im restaurant sagt das macht 70 euro und 5euro trinkgeld o.O, ich mein es ist ein trinkgeld ansonsten hieße es Dienstleistungsgebühr, aber wie gesagt zahlen tun die meisten ehe freiwillig^^ und kommt im /2 besser wenn du 4free schreibst, habe ich so auf jeden dass gefühl d ich damals auch immer tg "verlangt" hatte und jetzt wo ich es nicht mache hab ich mehr kunden ud nehm glatt das doppelte ein^^


----------



## Cysiaron (20. August 2008)

ich bin selbst vertauberdingenz und geteilter meinung.
zunächst gibt es verzauberungen welche ich für meine gildenmember mache. diese sind immer kostenlos und mats dafür werden der gildenbank entnommen.
ich hab zwar für manche formeln nen heidengeld gezahlt, doch wie heißt es: "alles für den dackel, alles für den club"
die mats kommen aus der gilde selbst, denn jeder will irgendwann eine verfrozelung, daher schickt man mir items zum entzaubern.
diese mats kommen in ein fach, auf welches nur die gildenleitung und deren berater zugriff hat. (ja, wir wollen nicht ausgeräubert werden)
Ruten sind auch kein thema, da ich mit einem anderen char schmiedemeister bin.
kommen wir nun zum tg:
bsp:
da taucht im handelschann ein 60er auf, der mehr schaden auf waffe will, etc, dem poste ich die mats. die besorgt er sich, und ich habe den auftrag. von tg war noch keine rede. aus dankbarkeit gibt er mir aber welches. von 10 silber zu 1000 gold hab ich schon alles erlebt.

tg ist keine pflicht, ausser:

im chan sucht ein 29er nach einer bestimmten verzauberung.
da brennen meine signale, dass ist ein pvp-char,

da verlange ich tg, denn es ist zu 99.99 % ein twink, der sich mats leisten kann.
tg berechne ich hierbei im skill. 01- 150 gleich 3 gold tg
150 - 225 gleich.... usw und so fort

manchmal kommt es vor, dass jemand ohne mats eine verzauberung wünscht und diese entsprechend materialeinsatz bezahlen möchte.
ich nehme die mats dann aus der gb und verzaubere das gewünschte. der erlös und das eventuelle tg gehen dann ins gildenvermögen über.

sicherlich ärgere ich mich ein wenig, wenn jemand mungo haben will, ich 15 minuten auf jenen warte und nichtmal ein tg bekomme. aber ich bin dann ja meist schuld, da ich kein tg (s.o.) verlangt habe. und ich verstehe die spieler meist auch... 600 für mats augegeben, nun wird eben beim verzauberer gespart.

es kommt auf die schreibweise an, denn es ist ein unterschied, ob man schreibt "ich will" oder "ich möchte"

jemand der möchte, der bekommt seine verzauberung und ich lehne trinkgeld ab. 

(ps. ich gehe mit pvp hart ins gericht, da ich auf einem rp-pve server spiele)


----------



## Amokee (20. August 2008)

Servus zusammen

Meine VZ Priesterin ist seit Winter nur noch selten online - ich habe den "Heal" für eine Weile an den Nagel gehängt. Ab und zu mache ich noch enchants für Freunde, wenn ich darum gebeten werde. Und wenn es mich überkommt, dann biete ich /2 auch mal ein paar Sachen an. Prinzipiell verlange ich keinen festen Lohn, sondern überlasse es dem Nehmer, was er mir ins Handelsfenster stellt. Für "Scharfrichter" bekomme ich überwiegend 20 Gold - für "Stiefel-Sicherer Stand" sind es meist 10. Das ist der Schnitt und ich beschwere mich nicht. Ich finde das soweit in Ordnung - würde mich aber wundern, wenn ich nichts bekommen würde :-)

Ich kann es gut vergleichen mit einem Char, der Juwe skill 380 ist - da biete ich das Schleifen erst gar nicht an, weil ich ein TG dafür ehrlich gesagt albern finde. Ich sammle Steine (rar) mit meinen Bergbau-Chars und stelle sie geschliffen ins AH. Epic Gems verwende ich für meinen eigenen Bedarf, da ist noch nichts im AH gelandet.

Herzliche Grüßé


----------



## Bihd (20. August 2008)

verzauberer sind arm hmm da haben meine freunde mir was anderes erzählt also ich als igi seh da ärmer aus wann will jemand mal nee waffe haben oder so das geschäfft boombt also bei mir nicht da hast du es noch leichter


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

ich frag meistens nachdem sie die verzauberung bekommen haben was mit tk is (weil meistens bekommt man ja nix^^) und da bekommt man schon 5-10g.

ich bin selber verzer und hab von skill 0-375 3monate gebraucht xD. dafür hab ich nix ausgegeben, alle mats geschenkt bekommen oder sind selber gedroppt.

und ab skill 300 macht man eigentlich nurnoch +geschäfte.


----------



## Grimmron (20. August 2008)

10G? lol?
bei nem "Tg nach eigenem Ermessen" würdest du min 20 von mir kriegen und der gimp spackt da rum.
ololol

Naja aber ich hab ja auch leicht reden, mein Bruder is Verzauberer und kann alle rezepte^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (20. August 2008)

Was beim VZ mitunter auch schlecht ist, man ist fast immer auf Ini-Drops angewiesen.


----------



## Caidy (20. August 2008)

3r1k schrieb:


> hmm... nen 29er der scharfrichter will.... war da nicht was mit ab lvl 60...  seltsam.





tja da kennt sich wohl wer nicht aus ^^ denn man kann items ab einem lvl von 35 verzaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ich finde 10g auch ok, ich zahl auch mal 5g für sachen die manche verzauberer vom lehrer lernen. die haben es schwer genug... da brauch man nicht so knausrig sein, zudem macht man locker 100g am tag, was sind da schon 10...


bzw ingi ist ein beruf der mehr oder weniger nur für sich selbst gedacht ist ( kopf, brillen, bomben etc) is klar das man damit kaum kohle macht.

Verzauberer habens einfacher wenn sie die mats verticken, das kann aber keiner machen der noch am skillen ist...


----------



## Shinorae (20. August 2008)

Allein die Frage, ob Tg oder nicht, finde ich schon überflüssig. Verzauberkunst ist immerhin ein Beruf.. und wie überall dient ein solcher dazu auch etwas zu verdienen. Die Formeln, Ruten etc. wollen ja auch erstmal bezahlt werden.. dazu kommt das nervige Ruf farmen bei verschiedenen Fraktionen (bin selbst Verzauberin). Nur das sehen viele leider nicht. Von daher ist es das gute Recht eines jeden Verzauberes auch etwas für seine Dienste zu verlangen, die in Anspruch genommen werden. Deswegen mag ich die Bezeichnung "Trinkgeld" auch nicht.. es sollte vielmehr "Arbeitslohn" heißen. Gilt für andere Berufe ebenso.
Jedenfalls meine persönliche Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

